# The dark side of supporting bigger bands: finding out that former "idols" are idiots



## petereanima

so, over the last 2 yearrs we played about 50 shows, over half of them we were supporting international metal bands, some of them are really well known a.ka. "big". and also some of them we all were really excited to play with because they were wether "influental" for us or just released one of my/our favourite records or something...you know what i mean. its always great to play with bigger abnds, because you get more audience than usually...but what really pisses me off is that really many of the bigger bands are acting like over-the-top-assholes. its really disenchanting, and i often say to myself "damn it, why can't i just be a normal fan? i could still love this band...".

i got a lot of CDs/LPs i actually can't listen to anymore, altough i loved them int he apst... until we played a gig together. and THATS what i hate most: i am music-fanatic and its liek hell for me "losing the relationship" to a former favourite album...

any similar experiences on your side or did we just have bad luck always getting the idiots?



EDIT: thread no. 666 in this section


----------



## John_Strychnine

Yeh mate it's going to happen all the time. sometimes musicians act like arseholes when they are tired from being on the road too (i know im grouchy as fuck when im tired) and this probably ties in with it. FWIW the Arseholes are of a less majority to the non-arseholes, ive met lots of awesome musicians and some arseholes too.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

Yep, some people can be idiots, but then, I've spent 10 weeks on the road before, and the last thing you want to do at some points is talk to or communicate with anyone...

Still, it all depends and varies, just like in real life. Some people are idiots, some people think too highly of themselves, and some are very cool. I know a few people that despite being in large bands have refused to meet their idols because of this, as they didn't want to ruin the music they love so much and maintain the mystique


----------



## Emperoff

HHhm... That happened to me when I went to a Killswitch Engage show. I remember how Howard jones went away to the bus pretending he was talking with his cellphone, like if he was Maddonna, or something. We were around 20 people on the exit, and just wanted an autograph or a pic, but he fled. Then he came up for signing with the biggest expression of discomformity in his face, like someone pushed him to do it. And he appeared in all the pics with "I hate this, please go away idiot" face, and even he signed "Jerk!" to one of the guys. Imagine the face of the guy, when he was told that "Jerk" was an insult...

The rest of the guys of the band were nice as hell, specially Joel, though


----------



## petereanima

7 Dying Trees said:


> Yep, some people can be idiots, but then, I've spent 10 weeks on the road before, and the last thing you want to do at some points is talk to or communicate with anyone...



yeah, of course. just to be clear: when we play with bigger bands i do not come up to them and even i do not try to talk to them - if they show up and start talking i'm happy and start talking, but i let them their peace because i know life on the road is heavy.

its just situations as for example: we played with a band yesterday i really used to like, and obviously they got a new drummer which has never been in a bigger band before and does now think he is god or something. when we showed up at 18:30 (thats what was fixed with the venue) with all our stuff (full backline of course) - he was doing drum-soundcheck. when he finished, the sound-tech asekd him to remove his drumkit so the support-band (us) can set up their equipment doing soundcheck. he said that he won't remove his kit and we should put our kit in front of his'. needless to say that it was a rather small stage and no space for 2 drumkits. soudntech said "no space dude, are you kidding? if you do not want to remove than the only option left is that the support band will play your kit" - "no, for sure not! hell, if they have problems they better leave, who the fuck needs them? support bands..pfff....".

it took us one hour trying to argue and convince him - in the end we were lucky that the tourmanager showed up, asking for the problem and finally had them on our side as he saif "go remove your fucking kit and then piss the fuck off!" - seems like he didn't act well on the rest of the tour...

in the end - he didn't remove his kit and said "if you want to remove it - do it, but it better is set up when i want to enter the stage at 21:45 SHARP!" - and of course he meant that his TOURMANAGER should remove his kit, not that we are allowed to touch it...

i mean: come on - this guy played in "support-bands" until fucking a few month ago, then getting hooked up by a bigger band and he think he is don't-know-who...




John_Strychnine said:


> Yeh mate it's going to happen all the time. sometimes musicians act like arseholes when they are tired from being on the road too (i know im grouchy as fuck when im tired) and this probably ties in with it. FWIW the Arseholes are of a less majority to the non-arseholes, ive met lots of awesome musicians and some arseholes too.



yeah, thats what i wanted to hear...i of course also met a lot of awesome persons at gigs, but especially in the last 6 month, there were like 80% assholes - 20% nice guys...

@killswitch-jerk-storry: man, that sucks even more


----------



## Matt Crooks

Two words:

Bland Guardian


----------



## DaveCarter

Emperoff said:


> HHhm... That happened to me when I went to a Killswitch Engage show. I remember how Howard jones went away to the bus pretending he was talking with his cellphone, like if he was Maddonna, or something. We were around 20 people on the exit, and just wanted an autograph or a pic, but he fled. Then he came up for signing with the biggest expression of discomformity in his face, like someone pushed him to do it. And he appeared in all the pics with "I hate this, please go away idiot" face, and even he signed "Jerk!" to one of the guys. Imagine the face of the guy, when he was told that "Jerk" was an insult...




That sucks, a similar thing happened when I saw them on 2 occasions. First time we were hanging around after the show. We weren't even waiting for the band, but he came out of the venue and saw us (about 12 people) and ran back inside the venue. Then about 5 minutes later came out with a huge crowd of security round him and went straight on to the bus.

The next time they cancelled the show as him and Adam were ill. We'd been there since 8am (all-nighter from a house party the night before) so we saw the doctor going on to the bus. Later when were were round the back of the venue we saw him walking towards the bus, and this girl (who was a HUGE killswitch fan and had apparently been there since 7am) asked him if he was ok. He completely ignored her and walked past her on to the bus, then didnt come out again.

Thats partly why Im still such a huge Dimebag fan, everyone I know who's met him always says how he was such a genuinely nice guy


----------



## Randy

I've had both experiences. Being underwhelmed by assholes, and being met with gracious, down to Earth guys. It's pretty much a cross-section of any group, really. I've known local bands with no reputation, or couldn't play worth a shit that had the same quirks. 



Matt Crooks said:


> Two words:
> 
> Bland Guardian


----------



## eaeolian

Matt Crooks said:


> Two words:
> 
> Bland Guardian



F those guys.


----------



## Groff

I usually meet nice peopl, Eric Sardinas and Steve Vai are the coolest fucking people on the planet! Even at 3a.m. hours after a show! Warrel Dane was super nice too, and he had this super happy energy about him when I talked to him.

However...
Mortiis is a fuckin' dick  Although I think he was in a bad mood before he came out. And I too had a similar experience with Howard Jones... Prick.


----------



## noodles

petereanima said:


> its just situations as for example: we played with a band yesterday i really used to like, and obviously they got a new drummer which has never been in a bigger band before and does now think he is god or something. when we showed up at 18:30 (thats what was fixed with the venue) with all our stuff (full backline of course) - he was doing drum-soundcheck. when he finished, the sound-tech asekd him to remove his drumkit so the support-band (us) can set up their equipment doing soundcheck. he said that he won't remove his kit and we should put our kit in front of his'. needless to say that it was a rather small stage and no space for 2 drumkits. soudntech said "no space dude, are you kidding? if you do not want to remove than the only option left is that the support band will play your kit" - "no, for sure not! hell, if they have problems they better leave, who the fuck needs them? support bands..pfff....".



Man, I hate those kinds of guys. Thankfully, there aren't a ton of them, but they are out there. Anyone who forgets where they came from deserves to lose it all.

The bands with the most status generally tend to be the easiest to deal with. Everyone is Testament was really gracious. Kamelot and their crew were a pleasure to deal with. Kai Hansen invented power metal, yet he was outside of his bus before the Gamma Ray gig, signing CDs and taking pictures with fans. Nevermore routinely hangs out in the bar area with fans. Symphony X makes it a point to let bands know that they don't screw their openers.

Frequently, it is the crew that is the problem. If you have a bad tour manager, he won't keep the band focused on the sound check, and he won't give a fuck about the local support. I've run into guitar techs who think they are better than everyone because they work for <insert name>. However, the biggest dicks of all tend to be the tour support bands. I've talked to tour managers who hate the act that is touring with the headliner, and then heard all sorts of horror stories. I've watched a headliner blow through soundcheck, and then watched the support band fiddle with knobs for an hour, eating into our fucking set. Then there was the chode from a support band who walked up onstage during our soundcheck, behind my rig, yanking out cables as he went. That tour manager hated him.


----------



## petereanima

noodles said:


> Man, I hate those kinds of guys. Thankfully, there aren't a ton of them, but they are out there. Anyone who forgets where they came from deserves to lose it all.



yeah, thats what satisfied me a little bit: he's in a band that changes drummer like their udnerwear - so his "fame" won't last too long.


----------



## Zepp88

Luckily I haven't encountered any total assholes at gigs (bigger acts) at the recent show Candlemass and Daylight Dies were very cool, Rob Lowe even hung out for a while outside the tourbus to chat with us


----------



## petereanima

rob lowe = a very nice person!

i think most of the assholes are mostly in the "not-really-majorbig-but-big-in-the-underground" status...it looks like that when they reached or passed a certain point of fame - they are mostly down to earth (again?)...or they realised that it is the fans who pay theyr fucking rent.


----------



## Nick

i stood and listened to Eric Rutan talk about his recording setup and how he records, what he aims for sound and production wise in his studio and how he generally runs his studio the otehr day at a hate eternal show.

Great guy, really down to earth and when their set gut cut short (fuck venues in glasgow) he was openly pissed off and dissapointed.


----------



## Zepp88

petereanima said:


> rob lowe = a very nice person!
> 
> i think most of the assholes are mostly in the "not-really-majorbig-but-big-in-the-underground" status...it looks like that when they reached or passed a certain point of fame - they are mostly down to earth (again?)...or they realised that it is the fans who pay theyr fucking rent.



Have you had the pleasure in meeting him? Cool down-to-earth kinda guy.


----------



## InTheRavensName

Matt Crooks said:


> Two words:
> 
> Bland Guardian



I'd have put money on them being part of the 20%

On a plus note, one word 

Korpiklaani 

and another two

Michael Amott    (so fucking relieved that my hero, far from being a douchebag, is THE nicest man on the planet \m/)



noodles said:


> Man, I hate those kinds of guys. Thankfully, there aren't a ton of them, but they are out there. Anyone who forgets where they came from deserves to lose it all.
> 
> The bands with the most status generally tend to be the easiest to deal with. Everyone is Testament was really gracious. Kamelot and their crew were a pleasure to deal with. Kai Hansen invented power metal, yet he was outside of his bus before the Gamma Ray gig, signing CDs and taking pictures with fans. Nevermore routinely hangs out in the bar area with fans. Symphony X makes it a point to let bands know that they don't screw their openers.
> 
> Frequently, it is the crew that is the problem. If you have a bad tour manager, he won't keep the band focused on the sound check, and he won't give a fuck about the local support. I've run into guitar techs who think they are better than everyone because they work for <insert name>. However, the biggest dicks of all tend to be the tour support bands. I've talked to tour managers who hate the act that is touring with the headliner, and then heard all sorts of horror stories. I've watched a headliner blow through soundcheck, and then watched the support band fiddle with knobs for an hour, eating into our fucking set. Then there was the chode from a support band who walked up onstage during our soundcheck, behind my rig, yanking out cables as he went. That tour manager hated him.



Oh, and a nice big mention for Jeff and Chris, who I got to talk to about their signature axes despite them obviously being pretty drained after an hour set in blazing sun, very cool guys too.


----------



## petereanima

Zepp88 said:


> Have you had the pleasure in meeting him? Cool down-to-earth kinda guy.



just for a moment, but yeah - friend fo mine did an interview with him for a mag and i was also there.




and i want more details concerning blind guardian!


----------



## ZXIIIT

InTheRavensName said:


> Michael Amott    (so fucking relieved that my hero, far from being a douchebag, is THE nicest man on the planet \m/)



YES!
I met him at NAMM, he was smoking a cig and I asked for a pic, and he was awesome enough to do it and had a little chat too!

Dino Cazares, Tommy Vext, Tim Yeung, John 5, Joe Satriani, Chris Adler and Brandon Small are some of the nicest guys I've ever met....

Kerry King was kinda of a jerk, but its understandable...


----------



## neon_black88

Chris Broderick stood out with us in a hallway and talked to us for about 20 minutes after a Nevermore show about pretty much nothing because we were kind of lost for words, he actually kept the conversation going and never tryed to get away even in the most awkward moments, it was fucking awsome. We got photos, hugs, and he tryed to help us find Jeff Loomis but we never did un-fortunatly. Seriously the nicest musician I've met. 

It seemed like he was almost as exited to see us as we were to see him 

I can defenetly reccomending having a chat with him if you get the chance!


----------



## Nerina

neon_black88 said:


> Chris Broderick stood out with us in a hallway and talked to us for about 20 minutes after a Nevermore show about pretty much nothing because we were kind of lost for words, he actually kept the conversation going and never tryed to get away even in the most awkward moments, it was fucking awsome. We got photos, hugs, and he tryed to help us find Jeff Loomis but we never did un-fortunatly. Seriously the nicest musician I've met.
> 
> It seemed like he was almost as exited to see us as we were to see him
> 
> I can defenetly reccomending having a chat with him if you get the chance!



He understands that without fans he would be nothing. Thats what too many musicians, and other famous people forget.


----------



## InTheRavensName

^ he was like that with us too, fucking amazing guy, and his 7 is beautiful


----------



## Nerina

A friend of mine ran into Motley Crue during their glory days in a nightclub, and at the time basically worshipped them, he tried really nicely to get their autograph and was told to fuck off. He was a huge fan, and very hurt by it. On one hand, they were trying to have fun and not be bothered, but on the other hand if someone comes up to you and quietly (not drawing any attention) asks for an autograph because you love them so much, being told 'no fuck off' is kinda sad.......


----------



## petereanima

Nerina said:


> A friend of mine ran into Motley Crue during their glory days in a nightclub, and at the time basically worshipped them, he tried really nicely to get their autograph and was told to fuck off. He was a huge fan, and very hurt by it. On one hand, they were trying to have fun and not be bothered, but on the other hand if someone comes up to you and quietly (not drawing any attention) asks for an autograph because you love them so much, being told 'no fuck off' is kinda sad.......



of course its understandable that famous people also want their free time - but if a fan shows up you fucking have to be firendly and better give the damn autograph - it costs 20 seconds of fucking time, and its for the person who spends his money on you, so...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

petereanima said:


> of course its understandable that famous people also want their free time - but if a fan shows up you fucking have to be firendly and better give the damn autograph - it costs 20 seconds of fucking time, and its for the person who spends his money on you, so...



At the same time, that's 20 seconds times however many fans come up to you. I was fortunate enough to spend time backstage at an Iced Earth concert and hang out with the band, and I felt bad getting them to autograph shit because they were constantly being hounded. But they were cool about it, I imagine you must get used to it after awhile.


----------



## petereanima

of course, of course - and i REALLY can understand thats this can stress the hell out of you after some time...but again: persons who go for autographs (i don't) have mostly spent already some good money on the band, so the LEAST thing to expect is to be friendly and don't tell them to fuck off, or sign with "jerk" or something.


as i said: my main concern was NOT the acting of famous people when disturbed in their spare private time, but at WORKING time - when it comes down to that they have to work with nobodies like us.


----------



## st2012

+1 on Broderick being cool, he and Rusty Cooley are by far my biggest influences on the 7 and theyre 2 of the nicest guys in the world. Havent had a chance to meet Loomis yet but I've heard he's super cool as well.


----------



## InTheRavensName

^ Jeff is an awesome dude, there aren't many people I'd be willing to deal with after an hour in baking heat shredding like that, but he was unfalteringly friendly. We need to get him on here alongside Chris


----------



## eaeolian

petereanima said:


> and i want more details concerning blind guardian!



Let's just say that I won't work with them again.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

petereanima said:


> of course, of course - and i REALLY can understand thats this can stress the hell out of you after some time...but again: persons who go for autographs (i don't) have mostly spent already some good money on the band, so the LEAST thing to expect is to be friendly and don't tell them to fuck off, or sign with "jerk" or something.
> 
> 
> as i said: my main concern was NOT the acting of famous people when disturbed in their spare private time, but at WORKING time - when it comes down to that they have to work with nobodies like us.



Well yeah, signing something "jerk" is a dick move. I mean if people want to be left alone you can't really fault them for that. If they go out into the crowd and are hanging with fans, its to be expected though.

I was more commenting on the guys who didn't come out of the tour bus or just went straight inside, etc.


----------



## Emperoff

InTheRavensName said:


> Michael Amott    (so fucking relieved that my hero, far from being a douchebag, is THE nicest man on the planet \m/)



+1 On that, man. When I met Michael Amott was amazed about how kind he was. We were talking for a while about their european tour and, as a curiosity, I remember telling him that for me was strange to stay talking with him, since all the people in big bands tend to run away straight to the bus (based on my previous experiences). He was REALLY surprised with that. He really was a down-to-earth guy.

I also chatted with Fredrik Akesson back then, and was such a cool guy too. We were talking about gear and stuff and it was pretty cool.

About the Killswitch Engage stuff, you can spot the differences by yourselves:

Howard Jones (with my buddy):







Joel Stroetzel: (with both of us)






What a difference, even being the same band, heh?


----------



## DefinedInSilere

I understand being on tour can take a bunch out of you, but I dont really think thats an excuse. I went on tour with a philharmonic orchestra and had to deal with the typical classical snobs the whole time, but I was never rude to fans(not that orchestras get the typical autograph thing or anything). We all start out as fans and continue to be fans for life, whether virtuoso musician or not. 

I met Chuck Schuildiner in 1999 when I was pretty young, 10 I believe, and it was the most influential point my life. Nicest man ever and forever a hero.


----------



## Nerina

JJ Rodriguez said:


> At the same time, that's 20 seconds times however many fans come up to you.



Thats true, but if you think about it, they cant expect to walk into a crowded nightclub and not be recognized, they should have gone somewhere and stayed in VIP or something, but anyway, yeah, so now he hears the name Motley Crue and goes 'fuckheads!'


----------



## Randy

Emperoff said:


> Howard Jones (with my buddy):



You know what? Fuck fucking Howard fucking Jones. 

What an asshole.


----------



## Stitch

...and he sucks compared to Jesse.


----------



## Randy

Stitch said:


> ...and he sucks compared to Jesse.



You know... I cut that guy a lot of slack, because a lot of people say that KSE sucks with him but I've always been reluctant. But if Howard's a jack-off, along with being a 'less-then-adequate' replacement for Jesse; then he's totally useless and as such my, original statement stands.



> Fuck fucking Howard fucking Jones.
> 
> What an asshole


----------



## DaveCarter

Damn straight, old kse pwns new kse.


----------



## Stitch

Alive or Just Breathing > *


----------



## JohnnyCNote

My brother and a friend of his once met Yngwie, who was an asshole to them, acting like he was too good to do autographs. Another time he met Joe Satriani, who was really friendly, and asked if he had tickets to the show. Later, my brother began to suspect he could have gotten backstage if he'd had said no.

My own experiences are from both a musician's perspective and a sound guy's. The first "band" I was in was more concerned with how they looked (during the punk era) than anything else. The other guitar player, who once stated "I'm a wimp" when describing his style, would try to act superior and cocky when asked if he was in a band. It was embarrassing. I stayed on about 2 months then parted company. Out of the whole group, the only one that I found I could handle was the bass player's 8-year old daughter. She was more mature than her parents.

Later, when working sound, I ran into all kinds. However, they were local San Francisco bands in the late 80's, and not anyone who got anywhere. The only exceptions were the Seahags, who shot most of their advance up their arms and totally blew a great recording deal. 

Another, "Housecoat Project", had a lot of potential. We used to share a rehearsal space (near the waste treatment plant) with them, and later they got pretty popular in SF. Despite the name, they were a decent hard rock band. Everyone was friendly except the singer, who was one of those "fashionably late" chicks. 

Twice they were onstage, all ready to play, amps warmed up, people waiting, everything, then she'd show 20+ minutes late acting too important to be bothered with being on time. The second time she pulled this stunt However, I cut them off after 30 minutes because another band was on after them. She acted all flustered until I told her if she wanted to do their full set to get there on time. Next time she did, giving me a good gloat. 

While on the subject, one night at another club their guitar player sat down after one of their songs and died on stage! He apparently had pneumonia and must have been a lot sicker than anyone suspected. As far as I know he wasn't on heroin or anything else that he could have OD'd on. The singer chick would always get arrogant when first approached. "Yes, I'm in a band!" But if you ignored it and just talked with her normally she'd finally drop the act. They went to NYC, supposedly to record and break big, only to never be heard from again.

If you've made it to the point where you've got a decent fan base, as far as I'm concerned part of the job is meeting fans, signing autographs, etc. However, there are times when you're not "on the job" and can reasonably expect privacy. The guy who'd pretend to be on the phone or whatever could have gotten a lot further by simply saying "hey, I'm sorry but I'm on a really tight schedule here, so I only have a few minutes" or something to that effect. He could have even had some pictures he'd already signed to give out. He may be one of those types who's very shy or uneasy in one-on-one situations, but when on a stage can deal with a crowd because it's more impersonal in some ways. That still doesn't excuse being an asshole, of course. The point is there are ways to deal with these situations and still not alienate your fans.

I can't say I'm at all surprised about what was said regarding Motley Crue. They remind me of the local bands at the club who'd spend more time styling their hair than tuning up their instruments, what we used to call "spandex bands" . . .


----------



## Zepp88

Man you've got some cool stories John.

Died on fucking stage!?  Holy shit I couldn't imagine seeing that at a show...or being in the band that had it happen.


----------



## canuck brian

Devin Townsend was one of the nicest guys I got to hang out with. We showed up early at the show, went to Pizza Pizza and talked about how those guys in Physicist were assholes. (The show flyer was Strapping Young Lad w/ Physicist). 

I got to meet Paul Bostaph and Tomas Haake (i have pics somewhere...) when Slayer was touring with Meshuggah. Both guys were awesome, gave long interviews (for a magazine we worked for), told really fucked up road stories and gave us tons of swag. 

Jeff Walker bought me beer when I was underage at their gig with Pitch Shifter on the Heartwork tour.


----------



## Zepp88

Yeah Dev seems like a really chill dude, I met him briefly at Ozzfest.


----------



## JohnnyCNote

Zepp88 said:


> Man you've got some cool stories John.
> 
> Died on fucking stage!?  Holy shit I couldn't imagine seeing that at a show...or being in the band that had it happen.



The only detail I can add is that he always performed in a dress, not that he was a cross-dresser or whatever. In fact, he was pretty "normal". as far as as "normal" goes in the SF rock music scene . . .


----------



## Zepp88

JohnnyCNote said:


> The only detail I can add is that he always performed in a dress, not that he was a cross-dresser or whatever. In fact, he was pretty "normal". as far as as "normal" goes in the SF rock music scene . . .



'Ala the Melvins?


----------



## JohnnyCNote

Yeah, as far as stage attire goes . . .


----------



## Zepp88

I bet King Buzzo is an awesome dude 

Anybody met him?


----------



## kristallin

JohnnyCNote said:


> While on the subject, one night at another club their guitar player sat down after one of their songs and died on stage! He apparently had pneumonia and must have been a lot sicker than anyone suspected. As far as I know he wasn't on heroin or anything else that he could have OD'd on. The singer chick would always get arrogant when first approached. "Yes, I'm in a band!" But if you ignored it and just talked with her normally she'd finally drop the act. They went to NYC, supposedly to record and break big, only to never be heard from again.



What's that singer's name? I've been talking with a singer from SF recently about working together, and I'd rather avoid bumping into someone unreliable.


----------



## JohnnyCNote

I'd be surprised if it's the same person. The one I knew was in the late 80's. In any event, I can't recall the name, but you can go by the band name . . .


----------



## drmosh

Actually, of all the bands we have played support for, I can't say any of them acted like assholes. The biggest band was Motorhead and Lemmy was a fucking star.
The closest it got to trouble was with Buck Cherry, but that was more because we were acting like jerks and sprayed them with champagne (we were celebrating our managers bday), they obviously weren't in the mood for partying.
But later on they warmed up and were nice, their sound guy was really cool.
There are a couple of other bigger names we toured with, a very famous swedish band (not meshuggah, or metal for that matter) that were also nice guys but not particularly talkative.


----------



## The-Zeronaut

mike terrana ,tony mcalpine , andy timmons...GREAT MUSICIANS and FUCKING AWESOME people.


----------



## Ketzer

Nightwish and Paradise Lost are all great guys, I didn't run into anette, she must have been doing woman things after their set...

all the guys in the Absence are really cool, some dudes and me were talking to them before and after their set opening for Amon Amarth. Opened for Symphony X/Echoes of Eternity and all of them are great people. The only guy I'd ever met who wasn't a really cool guy was Petri Lindroos when Ensiferum was playing in detroit, but it was like 3 AM and he was dead tired, so It's okay.


----------



## JoePayne

I can understand both sides of the situation. Being away from your family and loved ones can be hard sometimes on touring musicians and sometimes you may even catch them/us on a bad day. I have been guilty of being a hermit after shows when I'm having a shitty day and unintentionally blowing off fans or local bands who just want to chill and maybe have a beer. Some musicians are just jackasses though. I've played with a few and no I won't mention any names. haha!


----------



## Zepp88

JoePayne said:


> I can understand both sides of the situation. Being away from your family and loved ones can be hard sometimes on touring musicians and sometimes you may even catch them/us on a bad day. I have been guilty of being a hermit after shows when I'm having a shitty day and unintentionally blowing off fans or local bands who just want to chill and maybe have a beer. Some musicians are just jackasses though. I've played with a few and no I won't mention any names. haha!





Sometimes even after the small shows we play I just want to get home and sit in front of the TV  so I can definitely understand both sides.

The last band I met was Virgin Black, great people. Rowan is a bit quiet though, and I'm rather introverted so you can guess how that goes. I'm not sure if I posted in this thread before, but probably the coolest guys have met have been Rob Lowe at a Candlemass show and the old singer of Darkane, he's a reallllly cool dude.

EDIT: Yep, already mentioned Rob


----------



## JBroll

Rob Lowe was pretty cool.

Jeff


----------



## Rick

JoePayne said:


> I can understand both sides of the situation. Being away from your family and loved ones can be hard sometimes on touring musicians and sometimes you may even catch them/us on a bad day. I have been guilty of being a hermit after shows when I'm having a shitty day and unintentionally blowing off fans or local bands who just want to chill and maybe have a beer. Some musicians are just jackasses though. I've played with a few and no I won't mention any names. haha!



Yeah, Joe Payne can be a real jerk sometimes.


----------



## JBroll

Especially when you ask him an annoying math question and he just looks at you funny.

...

Fortunately he doesn't eat souls often enough to be a threat.

Jeff


----------



## winterlover

one of the nicest people i've ever met is Gus G, i talked with him for a while and showed him my ESP tat and shit. cool motherfucker. same with Satriani, cool as hell. There are upstanding guys and not, and what i've noticed is THE GUYS THAT ARE REALLY KILLER AND EXPERTS WITH THEIR INSTRUMENTS ARE USUALLY THE NICEST GUYS TO DEAL WITH. Satch, Vai, my dog Darrel (RIP i miss you), fuckin Loomis, Willy Adler, Chuck Schuldiner, Chris Broderick, Kirk WIndstien etc etc. 

what killed me was after a Pantera concert one time we saw Dime himself picking up and stacking those police metal barricade thingys by the tour van. a job usually given to roadies while the band is getting fucked up off black toothed grins. stand up fuckin guys man.


----------



## JBroll

Last time DH came through, Rick and I were helping the band put stuff together and Dino was going off about how he solved a Rubik's Cube when he was unusually young... I then told him about the computer scientist who recently proved that any arbitrary cube could be solved in 23 moves or less (perhaps it's lower now) and he just looked at me funny.

Jeff


----------



## Mattmc74

Some friends and I did an opener for Mushroom head a few years back and they were all really cool to us. We spent all of our money on gas to get to the show(flint michigan) and were really thirsty after playing, the guys from mushroom head bought us some beers and hung out with us after their set. They were all great guys.


----------



## JoePayne

i don't know very much about proper music theory. i found what works for me and kind of ran with it. it was a very foreign question to me. haha


JBroll said:


> Especially when you ask him an annoying math question and he just looks at you funny.
> 
> ...
> 
> Fortunately he doesn't eat souls often enough to be a threat.
> 
> Jeff


----------



## JBroll

Yeah, I also didn't ask it well. The article I'm writing should take care of that, though, so hopefully I can explain things better by then.

Jeff


----------



## Fler

I've met a fair few big name dudes now, not too many as here in NZ we dont get too many bands through though its picking up really well now.
The guys in Meshuggah were absolutely lovely, Marten took the time out at an afterparty to come and smoke a joint with my friend and I. Despite the group of people around us he stayed happy and focussed on talking with us, so I have a lot of appreciation for that. Also I caught Fredrik breifly, he was drunk as hell and wandering around but when I showed him my cover of Sol Niger he stopped to hug me and thank me, so that was cool. Jens was quiet for the most part but friendly, Dick invited me to play pool with him, Tomas was too busy in a hot tub with some strippers...apparently...it was at a brothel so unsurprisingly.
The guys in Carcass were nice on stage, although Amott who I was pinned in front of the whole show was a big of a hardass performer. Not sure if he was a dick of not but he didnt seem to care about that night all too much. On the other hand Bill Steer was very cheery and leant down the front a few times to ask if I was alright, so that was awesome.

Opeth were nice when I met them in 2006, a few of the guys even stayed in NZ a week and my friends got to smoke a doob up a tree with them, which was pretty cool. 
Theres a band here in NZ called Jakob which im a huge fan of, a while ago I emailed the guitarist asking if he'd give guitar lessons or tutoring of some form if I travelled down to their town and he was very kind and inviting about it, so i'm still looking forward to that trip. Will be a surreal experience.

One of these days i'd love to meet Devin Townsend, to chill back and talk with him would be a huge honour. Same goes for Cynic, i'm actually in the middle of writing a letter to Paul Masvidal, just because of how much I look up to what he's done and how much his creations opened me up musically and spiritually. So I just want to thank him and who knows, perhaps make friends with one of my idols.

Thats the notable experiences, theres been others...never really had any celebrity douchebag moments except for some local bands who think theyre hot shit. Good luck fellas...good luck...


----------



## Vairocarnal

ZOMB13 said:


> YES!
> I met him at NAMM, he was smoking a cig and I asked for a pic, and he was awesome enough to do it and had a little chat too!
> 
> Dino Cazares, Tommy Vext, Tim Yeung, John 5, Joe Satriani, Chris Adler and Brandon Small are some of the nicest guys I've ever met....
> 
> Kerry King was kinda of a jerk, but its understandable...



Wow...those are alien words in reference to Tommy, man.


----------



## Meldville

I had one really good experience like this -- we opened for Skeletonwitch earlier this year, and they were all about partying and having a good times.

Oh, and we played with Whitechapel on our first tour, and they were SUPER nice. We've stayed friends with them to this date.

Oh, and when we played with Divine Heresy, Dino and Tim were both SUPER FUCKING COOL.


----------



## gaunten

Zepp88 said:


> I'm not sure if I posted in this thread before, but probably the coolest guys have met have been Rob Lowe at a Candlemass show and the old singer of Darkane, he's a reallllly cool dude.


 
lawrence or andreas? andreas was soundguy for us at a local show, and he was really nice. this was only weeks after he left darkane, and I hadn't checked their site for a while, so I showed him my darkanewristband,(what is the english word for that? those black textile things you have on your wrists?) just to show I was a fan and stuff,
and he was all like "Oh, well I don't care to much for that anymore" but he was cool about it, and I didn't quite understand until afterwards when I checked darkane.com and saw that he left the band.


----------



## SnowfaLL

I dont have much experiance obviously, but I can say when I did tech at the Canada ECMA's last year, The Trews (popular pop-punk band, in the same vein as Sum 41, etc,, often on MuchMusic afew years ago) were total dicks. Just not nice guys, cept the drummer was ok. If any of you east coasters know Jimmy Swift Band, they are the fuckin nicest dudes ever.. Mike (bassist) had a custom 8 string Conklin that he was offering me to try out! It was pretty awesome, but I didnt really want to, for fear if I dropped it or something lol.


----------



## CapenCyber

I met Nevermore at bloodstock last year and they were all really nice guys, I was really shocked at how shy Jeff is, even during the solo for "final product" he walked to the back of the stage and whilst they were playing we kept throwing a small inflatable beach ball at Chris, of course he just smiled and kept playing flawlessly.

Also, I made some group on facebook for Jeff and he added me as a friend!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

The only person i've really met is Andy Timmons and he was super nice. He also likes starbucks alot


----------



## hairychris

I'm going to cross post this story from the PRS forums.

Unusual Tremonti II !!!! - The Forums @ Birds And Moons.com

Never seen anything like this before!! Epic!


----------



## sepherus

Just read this whole thread. Bumped again.

As to the Howard Jones stories: He wasn't like that with Blood Has Been Shed or when he first joined KsE. And I hate to dissapoint all of you, but Jesse wasn't much, if any better. They weren't as big when he was with them though, so he wasn't being pestered as much. He was generally miserable when ever they were on the road. Sad part is that my city was only like the 3rd or 4th day in most of the time. 

Dave Ghrol is an awesome dude fromt he short experience I had with him at an extended sound check (complete with requests). He has a sense of humor even after all these years. I jokingly asked if they would play "Teen Spirit" to which he replied with some laughter and then cut out and dead seriously said "Teen spirirt, fuck you" smiled luaghed some more, and then went into some Hendrix.

All the people in Lacuna Coil were super awesomely cool. They were playing in a super tiny bar/club that was packed to the brim. the stage was litterally about 2 feet high. They chatted a bit before the show, every one was super friendly, (and Christina was super hott even without her makeup.) After the set they had to leave pretty much as soon as they were packed up though.

I met Alexi Laiho a few years back when CoB was supporting Dimmu with Hypocrisy (all awesome dudes) and Nevermore (also all cool dudes). He was actually super shy off stage. Kinda strange since he has such an agressive stage prescense. He was standing in the crowd before and after thier set so he could watch the bands, i went up and said hi and he was pretty much fumbling over his words in a nervous way, not the doesn't know the language kind of way. 

My short experience with Symphony X was that every one was super cool, except Mike Romeo. He was acting like a too cool to talk to you type of rock star. The other guys wanted to talk my ear off.


----------



## eleven59

NickCormier said:


> I dont have much experiance obviously, but I can say when I did tech at the Canada ECMA's last year, The Trews (popular pop-punk band, in the same vein as Sum 41, etc,, often on MuchMusic afew years ago) were total dicks.



The Trews aren't pop-punk, at all  But I can see them being dicks


----------



## eleven59

My band played with The Black Dahlia Murder, Soilent Green, and Misery Index last night and had a great time.

My drummer and I hung out with the drummer from Soilent Green, Tommy Buckley, a bit and he was a really cool guy, and my drummer, Cam, also hung out with Adam Jarvis, drummer for Misery Index, who gave him a big list of albums to check out that he thought Cam would like, and with Shannon Lucas, drummer for Black Dahlia Murder.

Also, as we were loading out, Shannon was chatting with the rest of my band (I was out watching the van  ), and Bart Williams, the bassist, asked if we had a CD because he was really impressed with us  The tour manager was really impressed with us also.

The only minor issue was with Trevor, singer for Black Dahlia Murder. My guitarist asked him about their trailer flipping a few days ago, asking if the label helped them out, and he kinda blew him off, but he's probably been having a bad week  And Shannon chatted with him about it for a bit, so that was cool.


----------



## Harry

hairychris said:


> I'm going to cross post this story from the PRS forums.
> 
> Unusual Tremonti II !!!! - The Forums @ Birds And Moons.com
> 
> Never seen anything like this before!! Epic!



Really awesome story, thanks for posting this up


----------



## MFB

I can safely say, I've yet to have a bad band meeting.

Children of Bodom have been nice every time I've met them (all 3) and as someone else said, Alexi is pretty shy off stage despite having a huge on stage persona. Roope is willing to do goddamn anything though.

Satriani was a real nice guy too, very quiet. I was kind of surprised when I actually had to really focus in on what he was saying.

MC Chris is up there too, as everytime I've seen him he gets done then goes over to the merch booth and does signings and pics with the fans


----------



## jjjsssxxx

my old band opened for soilent green a few years back and they were super fucking cool. the guys in bongzilla and origin were cool as hell too. cephalic carnage were pretty nice even though they were dealing with a less than professional promoter in a horseshit venue. none of those bands are super big, but they have been pretty influential to me.

my friend's band opened for goatwhore and we hung out with sammy in the bar all night. i had to work at six the next morning but it was totally worth it. sammy answered all my stupid questions about crowbar and was just super nice the whole time. dealing with ben in soilent and goatwhore around show time has always been pleasant. very professional and no rockstar attitude like some vocalists.

only band that were dicks was when my old drummer's other band opened for lamb of god. what a bunch of jerk offs. didn't suprise me though, since their music blows and they suck ass live.

my current band might get to open for anal cunt in a couple months. i wonder how that's gonna go...


----------



## renzoip

My band played with Sonata Arctica and The Agonist last year and they were cool people. This year we played with Kamelot and they were nice too. I just didn't like how their tour manager treated us. We had to wait outside the venue until Kamelot did their set up (wich took forever + they were late) and he would not let us use the dressing room becasue he had "stuff" there!


----------



## FredGrass

ZOMB13 said:


> Kerry King was kind enough to graciously allow my soul to escape the venue intact



Fixed.

The closest I've really been was shaking hands with Unearth here in London, at a Slayer show, oddly enough). That was the fucking shit. Then again they could have spat directly in my face and I would say the same thing. In fact, Ken did spit on at least one half of the audience. It was awesome.


----------



## eaeolian

renzoip said:


> My band played with Sonata Arctica and The Agonist last year and they were cool people. This year we played with Kamelot and they were nice too. I just didn't like how their tour manager treated us. We had to wait outside the venue until Kamelot did their set up (wich took forever + they were late) and he would not let us use the dressing room becasue he had "stuff" there!



Heh. Must be Taz. I've never had any real issues with him - I've worked with him many times, with various bands - but he wants what he wants.


----------



## eaeolian

sepherus said:


> All the people in Lacuna Coil were super awesomely cool. They were playing in a super tiny bar/club that was packed to the brim. the stage was litterally about 2 feet high. They chatted a bit before the show, every one was super friendly, (and Christina was super hott even without her makeup.) After the set they had to leave pretty much as soon as they were packed up though.



Good people. I had a nice chat with Cristina when we played with them a few years back...



sepherus said:


> My short experience with Symphony X was that every one was super cool, except Mike Romeo. He was acting like a too cool to talk to you type of rock star. The other guys wanted to talk my ear off.



Romeo's the shyest of the bunch. He comes off as stand-offish, but if you get him going he's OK. Russ, on the other hand, goes out of his way to say hello to me every time I see him...


----------



## fuzzboy

renzoip said:


> My band played with Sonata Arctica and The Agonist last year and they were cool people. This year we played with Kamelot and they were nice too. I just didn't like how their tour manager treated us. We had to wait outside the venue until Kamelot did their set up (wich took forever + they were late) and he would not let us use the dressing room becasue he had "stuff" there!



Oh shit, I remember you guys!
Were you the guitarist with the PGM or the JPM?
I remember being really impressed with Alexandria. You've got a different singer now, right?


----------



## 777timesgod

The bottom line is that some famous people are assholes some days due to some reason -personal maybe- and other go down that road 24/7.

Reading about Howard jones signing ''Jerk'' on aguy made me wonder why do people go to their gigs anyway. they suck as musicians! i tell you if a prick like H.J signed a word like that for me i would had pounded him so bad they would had to cancel the rest of their tour.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

A band I Idolise practically, came down to my city to play a bout a year ago: I had been chatting with the guitar player and the bassist/singer for about a year and when I saw them - the bassist/singer invited me back to the place they were staying to get fucked up and whilst outside the guitar player walked out - recognised me, we chatted, he handed me a beer and It was one of the best experiences ever. 

Im genuinely friends with the guitar player now and I still have the beer can on my dresser....I should probably chuck it out 

another time though, a band I wont name, came and played in my city and after their set I said something like "tight set, cuz!" to the singer and he didn't so much as look at me.


----------



## Fler

Dawn Of Azazel? Yeah, decent dudes. The local metal scene does have some relatively genuine people, but that said, fuck the majority is full of idiots. Pretty much why I rarely go to gigs and ignore all NZ metal bands except ones that have some degree of musical integrity. You live in Wellington, you should check out Black Boned Angel when you can.

Should name that other band, are they a kiwi band or international? I've been told some of the international bands have been real tossers, though the guys from The Amenta were quite nice. One of the guitarists was dead keen to chill and chat after the show.


----------



## Piro

From my experiences a majority of my heros are really nice and chill. When I met Tom Morello and the rest of R.A.T.M. they were all extremely nice and grateful to their fans. Tom even showed me a few tricks to his solos and stuff. His mom is also really nice (the old lady who comes out on stage and introduces them).

Another extremely nice band is Tool. When I went backstage (my girlfriends dad taught Adam Jones how to play guitar, its a nice hookup) they all were some of the nicest guys ever. Adam even had us come to his brothers house for dinner (still chill out with his nephew alot).

One guy who surprised me was Billy Corgan. He's extremely shy but if you get him talking hes one of the nicest guys ever! Alongwith him the guys from Kill Hannah are super nice (not my favorite band but their gods to my girlfriend).


Also the guys from Suffer Urtha (if youve ever heard of them) are REALLY cool to hang out with (guitar player is my girlfriends dad). Too bad they arent stil together

From my brief metting with Meshuggah their all nice guys. Only person who has ever been a dick was Zakk Wylde.


----------



## renzoip

fuzzboy said:


> Oh shit, I remember you guys!
> Were you the guitarist with the PGM or the JPM?
> I remember being really impressed with Alexandria. You've got a different singer now, right?



Hey Dude! Thank you for your kind words! I was the one with the Ibanez PGM. We had a temporary singer after Allie left the band. She did come back to do the Kamelot show too. We are currently still looking for a singer. AS soon as we find one we will be doing more shows. Can't wait! 

Again, thank you for your support! 



eaeolian said:


> Heh. Must be Taz. I've never had any real issues with him - I've worked with him many times, with various bands - but he wants what he wants.



To be honest, I don't really know. Still, I am glad to hear that you worked with him and everything went fine. Maybe it was the circumstance. I hope so because the show was great and I will definitely like to do this again in the future.


----------



## JBroll

Piro said:


> (my girlfriends dad taught Adam Jones how to play guitar, its a nice hookup)



Your girlfriend's dad wins.

Jeff


----------



## mattofvengeance

We played the Taste of Chaos last year, and being that Avenged Sevenfold is one of my favorite bads, I was really really excited to be doing it. I've seen their DVDs, and they all seem like real down to Earth dudes. I only got the opportunity to meet Matt (M Shadows) and Brian (Syn Gates), but they were too of the nicest guys I've ever met. I had a pretty decent conversation with Matt, he complimented our set and told me I was a "hell of a guitar player". My conversation with Brian was a little more brief as it was right after they finished their set and before the encore. He was real chill and seemed genuinely appreciative of my comments about their set. 

Also, when opening for Trivium, I met Corey and Matt, and both of those guys were extremely nice. I had no idea Matt was only a few months older than me. The guys from God Forbid are really swell, particularly Dallas and Doc. Pat O'Brien is a really awesome dude, as is Alex Webster. Also, at Unholy Alliance, some friends and I got into the private bar and talked to Troy Sanders from Mastodon. He is without question one of the nicest guys I've ever talked to. 

The only bad experience I've ever had with a famous person also happened at Taste of Chaos when I met Matt Tuck from Bullet from my Valentine. I talked to him briefly and asked for a picture, to which he begrudgingly accepted. He was awfully grouchy, but I suppose I understand. He wasn't a total asshole or anything, but like I said, more cranky than anything.


----------



## Sweetbabyjezuz

renzoip said:


> Hey Dude! Thank you for your kind words! I was the one with the Ibanez PGM. We had a temporary singer after Allie left the band. She did come back to do the Kamelot show too. We are currently still looking for a singer. AS soon as we find one we will be doing more shows. Can't wait!
> 
> Again, thank you for your support!
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, I don't really know. Still, I am glad to hear that you worked with him and everything went fine. Maybe it was the circumstance. I hope so because the show was great and I will definitely like to do this again in the future.




Haha holy shit I remember you too! I had just started going to UF and never really went out, and had heard about this place called Eddie C's, discovered it was now Backstage Lounge (Gainesville, FL), and my buddy and I went for our first time to that venue. 

It was like a Tuesday or some shit and it was pretty much us two in chairs in the back the bands, and a girlfriend or two.

Fast forward 6 months and I was in my own band playing our first show at that venue and now it's a little over a year later.


----------



## Sepultorture

Piro said:


> From my experiences a majority of my heros are really nice and chill. When I met Tom Morello and the rest of R.A.T.M. they were all extremely nice and grateful to their fans. Tom even showed me a few tricks to his solos and stuff. His mom is also really nice (the old lady who comes out on stage and introduces them).
> 
> Another extremely nice band is Tool. When I went backstage (my girlfriends dad taught Adam Jones how to play guitar, its a nice hookup) they all were some of the nicest guys ever. Adam even had us come to his brothers house for dinner (still chill out with his nephew alot).
> 
> One guy who surprised me was Billy Corgan. He's extremely shy but if you get him talking hes one of the nicest guys ever! Alongwith him the guys from Kill Hannah are super nice (not my favorite band but their gods to my girlfriend).
> 
> 
> Also the guys from Suffer Urtha (if youve ever heard of them) are REALLY cool to hang out with (guitar player is my girlfriends dad). Too bad they arent stil together
> 
> From my brief metting with Meshuggah their all nice guys. Only person who has ever been a dick was Zakk Wylde.



i got drunk with zakk wylde once, that guy was a hoot, some days people are just off, and sometimes they are really off.

that's not to say that there aren't people out there that are complete dicks, there are, and i've heard enough unanimous stories of a few folk, none of my own though


----------



## Randy

Don Dokken tried to force-feed me a handful of broken glass and used needles, once. I don't hold it against him though, because I had it coming.


----------



## Anthony

Chris Broderick is amazingly friendly. Like, when I was taking lessons with him, he would say "and dis is a G majur mod" and I just wanted to hug him through the webcam.

Haha, seriously Chris is a really nice fucking guy. Like, the way Paul Gilbert acts on camera, but in real life.

Jeff Loomis on the other hand...

Jeff Loomis is actually a heartless robot | Facebook


----------



## RenegadeDave

I shook Mark Cross's hand from Firewind. Dude has HUGE hands. I'm a pretty big dude and his hand absolutely enveloped mine. 

Not in a band so I don't have any cool stories, just that 

EDIT: I actually met Alexander Krull from Leaves Eyes after their set when they opened for Blind Guardian. I had not heard of them but complimented them. He was amazed Americans were so tall. he's about 6'-4" and me and my buddy were both taller than him. So we got pictures with him, which I wish I still had.


----------



## NKGP

First you should know that Misery signals is my favorite band ever and I am/was pretty active on their myspace, commenting every blog and stuff like a real fanboy does.

So: close friends of mine played a show in Sweden with Misery signals, August burns red and Emmure last year when MS was doing their first ever Europe headlining tour. They had a great time and said all the guys were awesome. They talked to some guys of MS after the show about how a friend of theirs (me) is their biggest fan ever .. and their singer Karl said "wait, is he's name Naud?" (that's me also)

Imagine YOU AS A FAN BEING RECOGNIZED by your idols, I couldn't believe it when they told me.

Later on that tour they did a show in this country and I went with my friends .. turns out all of us were on the guestlist.

During the show I was front row, giving my all, and Karl immediatly saw that I knew all the lyrics so I had my part of screams haha.

I talked to the guys later at their merch, stu, ryan and karl were really awesome. Very nice guys. I also saw how every 5 minutes some fans would ask the guys from august burns red for a picture. They also were insanely nice. Coolest musicians I ever met.


----------



## The Overmatt

Man, I guess I've lucked out. Every band I've ever met has been really cool.

Arch Enemy: Every member of this band is fucking class (though I still haven't met Angela). Every one of them stayed around and signed stuff for the fans and took pictures, but Michael went above and beyond. He literally sat down with me for half an hour and chatted with me about just about everying you could think of. When I mentioned Slayer's Show No Mercy album, he got a big goofy grin on his face and just went "OH MAN I LOVE THAT DAMN ALBUM" and then proceeded to start air-guitaring Black Magic. That was hilarious.

Machine Head: All cool dudes. Rob Flynn is the friggin man. He hung around with a group of us until 3 a.m. just chatting about god knows whatever. He seemed to be a really humble guy too, kept mentioning how shocked he was by the reaction they get from Canadian fans.

DevilDriver: This one was special. Me and a few people are waiting outside in the December cold to meet the guys. Jeff Kendrick comes out and signs our stuff and takes picture, then heads to the bus. After about another 45 minutes, the security guys tell us the rest of the band's already on the bus.

So we're standing outside the bus, all going "should we just leave?" when Mike Spreitzer comes out for a smoke. He signs our stuff and then the exchange goes something like this:

Mike: Hey you guys are missing a few signatures
Me: Yeah we didn't realize you guys were on the bus when we came out so we've been standing by the door.
Mike: How long have you guys been out here?
Me: 'Bout an hour.
Mike: *jaw drops* Stay here, I'm gonna get the other guys.

He proceeds to bring THE REST OF THE BAND outside for more autogrpahs and photos, all of whom are apologizing constantly for the wait. Coolest dudes ever.

Stone Sour: Corey Taylor's hilarious, Jim Root's awkward-yet-cool, Josh Rand REALLY knows his metal.

Divine Heresy: Joe I'm not kissing your ass just because you post here, I had a blast talking to you. Dino was awesome as well, really funny and easy-going.

Vinnie Paul: Honestly do I need to go on? The dude's like your metal uncle.


----------



## Tukaar

Jason Landrian from Black Cobra is hands down one of the coolest people I've ever met. I saw them a little over a year ago with Unearthly Trance and Pelican a couple towns over.
He was helping the other bands break down and set up their shit all night, and even helped them out at the merch stand.
After their set, I walked up while he was breaking down his rig and asked him about his gear and what tuning he was using. He looked borderline shocked at first but then smiled and went over it with me. Really cool guy.

Guitar: Gibson Silverburst Les Paul Custom
Amps: Gallien-Krueger bass head of some kind, Marshall 1960B cabinets.
Effects: MXR Double Shot Distortion, Digitech JamMan Looper, can't remember the rest...


----------



## bulb

Anthony said:


> Jeff Loomis on the other hand...
> 
> Jeff Loomis is actually a heartless robot | Facebook



Either its a joke i dont get, or i gotta get the whole story on this one. Jeff Loomis is pretty much the nicest musician i have ever met. I mean seriously its pretty unreal to see a guy who looks like a metal god onstage become a really friendly, polite dude offstage. He comes off more like the kind of dude you would hang out with more than anything to be quite honest...
But yeah his guitar playing does consume the souls of young children so i can see why some might be pissed off at him...


----------



## phantom911

Anders Frid&#233;n and Bj&#246;rn Gelotte were both really cool when I met them.


----------



## heavy7-665

static x= cool
In this moment= pretty cool
drowning pool=half cool


----------



## 7deadlysins666

3 Inches of Blood were all cool accept for the singer (the screamer guy was cool, singer was not)


----------



## DaveCarter

I can now say that All That Remains are all really nice guys (and girl!). They took all of the support bands out drinking every night of the last tour, and Phil n Oli hung around for ages signing stuff for people as soon as theyd finished playing


----------



## TheUnknownGuest

Bart from Quo Vadis is an awesome guy. when i saw them live, we spent more than an hour just talking about the metal scene in canada, and he gave us lots of good advices


----------



## InCasinoOut

NKGP said:


> First you should know that Misery signals is my favorite band ever and I am/was pretty active on their myspace, commenting every blog and stuff like a real fanboy does.
> 
> So: close friends of mine played a show in Sweden with Misery signals, August burns red and Emmure last year when MS was doing their first ever Europe headlining tour. They had a great time and said all the guys were awesome. They talked to some guys of MS after the show about how a friend of theirs (me) is their biggest fan ever .. and their singer Karl said "wait, is he's name Naud?" (that's me also)
> 
> Imagine YOU AS A FAN BEING RECOGNIZED by your idols, I couldn't believe it when they told me.
> 
> Later on that tour they did a show in this country and I went with my friends .. turns out all of us were on the guestlist.
> 
> During the show I was front row, giving my all, and Karl immediatly saw that I knew all the lyrics so I had my part of screams haha.
> 
> I talked to the guys later at their merch, stu, ryan and karl were really awesome. Very nice guys. I also saw how every 5 minutes some fans would ask the guys from august burns red for a picture. They also were insanely nice. Coolest musicians I ever met.


Ahhhh, that's so awesome to know. They're definitely one of my all time favorite bands, and now that I'm going to school in their hometown, hopefully that means I can meet or even have my band play with them next time they're back here. Great story.


----------



## Seedawakener

I've actually had this happen to me. Me and my dad drove for 6 hours to gothenburg to see Nevermore. Guess who remembered me from a few months earlier? Warrel Dane! And he had to say it during the concert in the mic: "I remember you! You were at the Sweden Rock Festival with your mom!"

Kinda odd and euphoric moment!


----------



## Rick

Seedawakener said:


> "You were at the Sweden Rock Festival with your mom!"





Please tell me he didn't say that on stage.


----------



## Seedawakener

Rick said:


> Please tell me he didn't say that on stage.



Yes he did!  She's a fan and I just thought it was fun! Talked to him afterwards, they're such great guys!


----------



## Emperoff

I met the Opeth guys in may and they were absolutely nice. Mikael had that "Conan the Destroyer" T-shirt, and we had some laughs with that. I remember him saying: "oh man, the first one is a classic but the second is terrible" 

Fredrik Akesson is fucking amazing as well, he still remembered me for giving him something to smoke after a showg with Arch Enemy 3 years back then. He even remembered about my band and all that stuff, amazing.

Martin was very shy, even though he talked spanish and was easy to understand us. Per and Ax were very nice as well, even though my friend kept calling Ax "Legolas"


----------



## Metal Ken

Most of the bands i've met were actually really nice people. The most surprising of the bunch was Glen Benton of Deicide. Everyone i've ever heard talk about him say he's a titanic dickbag, so i was a bit nervous to go to talk to him before they played (so i could get my CD's signed). Turns out he was chill, and awesome as hell. When he realized my pen was a piece of shit, he walked off and and scrounged for a pen for a good 2-3 minutes and came back and signed my shit. 

Also, when i saw Kreator the first time (Actually, was my first metal show), Their merch guy (whose been with the band 20something years) got me backstage and got me to meet all the guys in Kreator, and they were all cool as shit and signed my CDs. Was a great experience.


----------



## DavyH

While the first few posts here were a bit of a downer, truth will out in the end: most musos are just excellent people with a few pricks interspersed.

Kinda like the rest of society, really (but with long hair).

We're not exactly a country full of huge bands, but most of the local musos shop where I do so I run into a lot of them relatively frequently. Genuinely decent people one & all.


----------



## Seedawakener

Hung out in the Opeth guys hotel room this friday. Such cool guys!  Talked a lot to Axenroth about how to isolate drums in your rehearsal place. I love it when you can speak about those kinda things with people you look up to!


----------



## RiffRaff

I met Unearth on Saturday. They are all extremely nice people 
Ken is quite random telling me that "their pickups were dipped in honey"  when I asked what amps they recorded The March through (Framus Cobras by the way).
Buz was awesome. I told him that I found out about Unearth through this forum which he thinks is cool and that he "occasionally lurks here" 
Trevor was really cool and talked the most, but you could tell he was really tired from the show but still took the time out to chat with fans 

Great bunch of lads


----------



## Vairocarnal

Mattmc74 said:


> Some friends and I did an opener for Mushroom head a few years back and they were all really cool to us. We spent all of our money on gas to get to the show(flint michigan) and were really thirsty after playing, the guys from mushroom head bought us some beers and hung out with us after their set. They were all great guys.



That's really funny you bring up Mushromhead...My band was supposed to play a show with Brujeria/"Dickhead" but the venuw decided that the opening bands had to sell 20 tickets to even play the show...20 "tickets" that didn't physically exist, the club was going to write their names on a list (LOLZ!!!!), anyways, the night of the show Mushroom head decided that in order to maximize profit the opening bands didn't get to have a guestlist, so everyone that was on the guestlists was either shaken down for the cover charge or thrown out which included my friend Darren Cowan who does interviews and album reviews for blistering.com who was not only ejected from the venue. but they threw his camera bag and fucked his camera up. 

So, long story short: Fuck Mushroomhead, and fuck RED7 (I laughed my ass off when RED7 lost on Judge Judy). I think that once you forget your roots and where you came from your career should be stripped and given to somebody who won't "Step on the small people".


----------



## Rick

Vairocarnal said:


> That's really funny you bring up Mushromhead...My band was supposed to play a show with Brujeria/"Dickhead" but the venuw decided that the opening bands had to sell 20 tickets to even play the show...20 "tickets" that didn't physically exist, the club was going to write their names on a list (LOLZ!!!!), anyways, the night of the show Mushroom head decided that in order to maximize profit the opening bands didn't get to have a guestlist, so everyone that was on the guestlists was either shaken down for the cover charge or thrown out which included my friend Darren Cowan who does interviews and album reviews for blistering.com who was not only ejected from the venue. but they threw his camera bag and fucked his camera up.
> 
> So, long story short: Fuck Mushroomhead, and fuck RED7 (I laughed my ass off when RED7 lost on Judge Judy). I think that once you forget your roots and where you came from your career should be stripped and given to somebody who won't "Step on the small people".



Is Dickhead supposed to be Pinhed? 

Red7 lost on Judge Judy? I want to see that!  

That place is horrible!


----------



## eaeolian

bulb said:


> Either its a joke i dont get, or i gotta get the whole story on this one. Jeff Loomis is pretty much the nicest musician i have ever met. I mean seriously its pretty unreal to see a guy who looks like a metal god onstage become a really friendly, polite dude offstage. He comes off more like the kind of dude you would hang out with more than anything to be quite honest...
> But yeah his guitar playing does consume the souls of young children so i can see why some might be pissed off at him...



Agreed. Loomis has his shy moments - though a lot less of them than he used to - but is generally unspeakably cool with people.


----------



## Vairocarnal

Rick said:


> Is Dickhead supposed to be Pinhed?
> 
> Red7 lost on Judge Judy? I want to see that!
> 
> That place is horrible!



Mushroomhead=Dickhead(s) forever.


----------



## Rick

Gotcha.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx

Matt Crooks said:


> Two words:
> 
> Bland Guardian




Aww I saw them on the 2nd to last show of their last US tour, and they were super nice guys.


----------



## Piro

The guys from Canibal Corpse are really nice. So are the guys from Behemoth....Nergal even taught me the solo for Slaves shall serve. The lead guy from Dying Fetus is really nice (first time I ever got high). But the guys who are the nicest are Necrophagist. But cannibal comes in a close second!


----------



## Vairocarnal

RenegadeDave said:


> I shook Mark Cross's hand from Firewind. Dude has HUGE hands. I'm a pretty big dude and his hand absolutely enveloped mine.
> 
> Not in a band so I don't have any cool stories, just that
> 
> EDIT: I actually met Alexander Krull from Leaves Eyes after their set when they opened for Blind Guardian. I had not heard of them but complimented them. He was amazed Americans were so tall. he's about 6'-4" and me and my buddy were both taller than him. So we got pictures with him, which I wish I still had.



My neighbor is friends with Leaves Eyes, I hear they're cool down to earth guys...with the way she taked about them I thought they were from Austin...that's what I get for thinking?


----------



## PeteyG

Chris Adler and John Cambell from Lamb of God came to mine and Nolly's college a few weeks ago, they were both really nice talkative guys, John particularly was awesome. They seem to have their heads in the right place, know they're lucky to have what they do, and know it won't last forever, and seem to have accepted that pretty well.

Had this taken to make the drummer of Red Seas Fire particularly jealous, and am glad to say it worked awesomely.







Don't know if anyone knows of them, but the guy in the distant background is James Hester, awesome drummer, and member of the band Malakai, he's one of the tutors at our college and is also an awesome guy.


----------



## Cyanide_Anima

i remember living next door to Jeff and Van from Nevermore in seattle. those guys are the nicest dudes i have ever met. like bulb and eaeolian said, he can be shy. he's so cool though. it was great knowing he was just a regular guy like the rest of us, only with monster guitar chops.

worst moment was meeting Mr Mustaine when i was 16. fuck that prick. all i wanted was him to sign my cryptic writings cd and to shake his hand and he dismissed me because i was only a "regular jackoff" or something. such a douchebag. hav'nt listned to megadeth since.


----------



## Ketzer

Cyanide_Anima said:


> i remember living next door to Jeff and Van from Nevermore in seattle. those guys are the nicest dudes i have ever met. like bulb and eaeolian said, he can be shy. he's so cool though. it was great knowing he was just a regular guy like the rest of us, only with monster guitar chops.
> 
> worst moment was meeting Mr Mustaine when i was 16. fuck that prick. all i wanted was him to sign my cryptic writings cd and to shake his hand and he dismissed me because i was only a "regular jackoff" or something. such a douchebag. hav'nt listned to megadeth since.



Were you wearing a Metallica shirt?


----------



## robotsatemygma

DavyH said:


> While the first few posts here were a bit of a downer, truth will out in the end: most musos are just excellent people with a few pricks interspersed.




Too true. I met so many bands, too many to list really. By far the nicest: Nothingface, the Dillinger Escape Plan, Fear Factory (w/ Dino), Every Time I Die, Devil Driver, Cannibal Corpse, Gwar.

I know there's some Dino haters, but he was awesome too me. Christian gave me matches to light my cigarette and Dino gave me some beer. I was 17 too. HAHA! Nothingface offered me Crown Royal and some weed when I met them. I was 19. 

My only bad encounter: Granted the rest of the band was so nice and humble... one of the guys from Norma Jean was by far the rudest. Got to the point where I told him "Yea, why don't you go actually work for your money." Dude was dumbfounded and I walked away. 

I think I've met more assholes in the local scene then I have with "bigger" bands. And I've met a lot of "bigger" bands.


----------



## hufschmid

petereanima said:


> any similar experiences on your side or did we just have bad luck always getting the idiots?



I have tons of stories about musicians which I had so much respect for because they influenced my guitar playing and who acted like real fuck faces at the time when ''stupid me'' was endorsing...

I have lost 5 guitars (edit: no actually 9) in the nature, some big bands which promissed me pictures etc and who never took them for me leaving me all alone like an idiot with a missing guitar and never getting back to me... 

One of them who was interviewed in here has one of my pickups which he never send back to me after asking him. He also was very kind on the phone to me and promissed to write a review...I discovered only 15 monthes later that it was all fake.... 

I actually just cut off the very last person i was endorsing by having him remove my logo's from his website...

I was about to send a guitar one day to a very big band when the shipping tax was 80 euro..... (which is already peenuts because i only declared the actual hardware value, so if the guitar got broke it would of been very bad for me)

The guitar player then send an e-mail to me asking if I could not drop the price to 20 euro because he did not have enough cash on him...

I refused the deal and did not send the guitar to him, then he threatened me telling he would put a black spot for me in the buisness...  

Thats how he evaluates an 8 string guitar which I took over 80 hours of my life to build which he was getting for free.....

Shame on those ''big headed'' bastards.


----------



## petereanima

wow, that sucks big time...horrible, what an idiot!

but thats exactly what i meant with my orginal post - they may be nice when you meet them after a show for CD-signing or something, but when it comes up to work with them, there are some serious idiots out there. :-/


----------



## hufschmid

petereanima said:


> wow, that sucks big time...horrible, what an idiot!
> 
> but thats exactly what i meant with my orginal post - they may be nice when you meet them after a show for CD-signing or something, but when it comes up to work with them, there are some serious idiots out there. :-/



Reason why who ever will ever try to contact me for an endorsement again, even the most famous band in the world, there is no questions that I will accept anymore. 

If they are famous, this means that they have money and they must be the last people in the world to receive free stuff...

See those people dont realise how much love we put into building guitars (all of the little makers) because they are approached all the time by unpersonal famous brands which have the money to mass produce free guitars to give out for free if they wish. Its only a number for those big companys, nothing else.... 

Those ''musicians'' Then see it as an object, a toy to have fun with a couple weeks, a contract....

So when you refuse to collaborate with a dick head who tells you to put down your taxe (which is not even me but the gouvernement) down to 20 euro, he then wonders why I react so bad.... 

He was lucky enough to not be in front of me when that happened....

Anyway, I have learned something very important, check this out:

*'Never make someone a priority in your life who makes you an option in theirs.'*


I have a great friend and incredible musician and customer, his name is Jona Nido from the band The Ocean...

Him and his collegue Karim from Switchback have 8 of my guitars (never did ask for a single discount), they are promoting the living hell out of my guitars for the past 3 years and have brought me 1000000000 times more then those other sick bastards will ever be able to offer me. And you know why? Because they have a passion in life just like me (not here for money, fame and glory)....


----------



## petereanima

we played with The Ocean once, very cool and nice guys!


----------



## demolisher

Huf, next time your in the philadelphia area in the USA we will have "talks" with bands that dissed you. 

"talks"


----------



## Seebu

Karl Sanders of Nile has always been super cool when I've met him. He always takes time to listen to fans "Nile is fucking awesome, I love you guys" -comments. 

When Nile came to Finland for the first time I also talked with Joe Payne, who was their bassist for that tour. We spent like 5 minutes talking near the entrance. He was surprised to be recognized. He was a nice guy.


----------



## JBroll

Joe is pretty awesome.

Jeff


----------



## Scali

Well, for me it's not so much an 'idol'...
But there was this guy Danny Danzi, whom I met on some guitar forum. He seemed to be into pretty much the same music that I was into. I had never heard of him before, but apparently he's reasonably wellknown, and he has made a decent living out of his playing.
After I heard some of his playing, and found out that he had some CDs out, I decided to buy both of his CDs, and I actually played them quite often. I really liked his melodic 80s style, it's pretty similar to mine (although I'm not directly influenced by him, because I never knew of him while I developed my playing style).

Anyway, he invited me to this site Guitarwar.com, where you can 'compete' with other musicians. He is part of the management there.
The guy is normally a pretty nice guy, and everyone seems to like him usually. I thought he was a nice guy aswell.
But at some point there was a guy asking for tips on getting better tone from his Pod... because he couldn't afford better gear at the time. He named a few guitarists as an example of the kind of tone he was looking for, one of them being Danny Danzi.

So well, since I have been using modelers and digital effects for years, I thought I'd give some pointers, things to try, things to avoid etc...
Danny chimed in and argued that you'd need a tube amp to sound like him, because the 'signature' pinch harmonics that he gets, can't be gotten from anything but tubes.
Well, I don't agree with that, because my playing style also revolves quite heavily around pinch harmonics and such, and most of my playing 'career' I've played on solidstate or modeling equipment (the irony of it all is that Danny Danzi plays a Digitech 2101 preamp, recorded directly... which isn't exactly the epitome of tube tone... Not that it sounds bad, but it's not exactly the most difficult sound to cop with a decent modeler).
Especially since the guy said that he just wanted better sound from his Pod, and he wasn't looking to buy new equipment, I thought Danny wasn't really being helpful. We all know a Pod will never sound EXACTLY the same as a 'real' amp, but if you tweak it the right way, you can certainly get very decent results, so I wanted to focus on that.

Anyway, since the guy didn't know my playing, I decided to record a small clip for him with my modeler. Danny had posted a clip of his just prior to mine, which I didn't even listen to until after mine was recorded.

He seemed to be offended by me posting a clip, claiming I was competing with him, that it was some kind of ego-thing. I thought that notion was ridiculous, to be honest. I don't consider myself anywhere near as good a player as he is, and I don't aim to be better than him anyway. He's a fulltime professional, I have a full-time dayjob, and music is just a hobby to me.

So well I tried to explain that I hadn't listened to his clip, and wasn't focusing on what he was saying in the thread, but was just having my own conversation with the guy, trying to help him tweak his Pod, and I wanted to leave it at that.

But the guy just kept going. He insisted that I was on some kind of ego-trip, and started insulting me, and was basically using his reputation to set people up against me. He tried to make people believe that I thought I was a better player than them, and used all kinds of silly arguments like "You never vote on any wars, because you think you're too good anyway". The real reason is that I have a fulltime job, and I cannot listen to wars at work. I just don't have as much time as he has to listen and comment to everything. Most members on the site don't, anyway. I don't see why you'd use it against anyone.

I tried to take it private with him and try to work the situation out, but he seemed to just ignore anything I said, and continue on his rampage. He started ranting about how I would never be anywhere near as good a player as he is, and how he's such a great guy because he helps people on the forum all the time, and even bothers to create instructional videos for them... And I hadn't done anything for them, blahblah...

Then I started to get private hate messages from some of the moderators, who apparently have been fed lies by Danny.
Then they cancelled my subscription to the site.

This made me see what a phony Danny Danzi really is. He pretends he's this nice humble guy, and tries to make everyone like him. But in the private conversation he showed his true self... The whole ego-thing was just him projecting on me. Apparently HE is the guy who thinks he's better than everyone... and I guess to him it actually DID feel like a competition. Perhaps my modeling clip sounded too close for comfort to what he considers 'tube tone'... Perhaps he was jealous that I was actually being more helpful to the guy than he was in that thread... I don't know.

Oh well, in a way I already suspected he was a phony... Namely, I posted a picture of my Gibson M3 on the site where I first met Danny, when I had just bought it... His response was something like "Wow, I've never seen one of those!".
When I was in the Guitarwar audio chat, jamming on my Gibson M3, and talking about the guitar a bit, Danny suddenly chimed in, "Yea Scali, I used to have one of those!"
I immediately recalled him posting that he'd never seen one earlier, on the other site... But I didn't bother to confront him with that, at the time. I didn't really know what to think. Now I do: phony.

Another thing is, his nickname on that site is MAJICHANDS (yes, in caps too). I guess that should have tipped me off about his ego aswell.

The funny thing is, some of the moderators had previously commented on some of my Youtube videos, some even praising my tone. But after that discussion, I guess my tone was deemed false by the mighty Danny Danzi... so I found some comments on my videos deleted, and I found some new hate comments on my Youtube.
When I posted something about what happened between Danny Danzi and me on my Myspace blog, there were also some hate comments from moderators of that site, and Danny actually posted a threat to sue me if I didn't take it off. I never did take off the blog, but somehow I guess he managed to convince the Myspace people to delete it, because one day it was just gone. Pathetic really. I guess success really does go to people's heads.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Cyanide_Anima said:


> worst moment was meeting Mr Mustaine when i was 16. fuck that prick. all i wanted was him to sign my cryptic writings cd and to shake his hand and he dismissed me because i was only a "regular jackoff" or something. such a douchebag. hav'nt listned to megadeth since.



I hate Dave Mustaine almost as much as Ed Roman. Fucking loser got kicked out of his band because he was a rude alcoholic and he gets all sore about it? What you expect? Hows it feeling being in second place your whole life douche bag?

Sorry to hear that though man.



robotsatemygma said:


> Too true. I met so many bands, too many to list really. By far the nicest: Nothingface, the Dillinger Escape Plan, Fear Factory (w/ Dino), Every Time I Die, *Devil Driver*, Cannibal Corpse, Gwar.



Is Dez alright? I've heard he can be a bit rude, and I was hoping that wasn't true because I think hes an epic guy.


----------



## The Overmatt

vampiregenocide said:


> Is Dez alright? I've heard he can be a bit rude, and I was hoping that wasn't true because I think hes an epic guy.



Dez was awesome when I met the band, dude was funny as hell and damn friendly...though I think he was also pretty stoned at the time, so that might've had something to do with it.


----------



## xavierofbodom

My sound company ran sound for the summer slaughter two years ago, most of the bands were cool, but the guys from Ion Dissonance were really hard to work with . Other than that, Necrophagist, The Faceless, Cephalic Carnage and others were awesome and funny guys..


----------



## ADAMAKAGORE

Actually and fortunately I only recall good experiences with bands...

I saw Killswitch Engage and Adam D and Mike D&#180;Antonio, specially Mike was one of the most fantastic guys ever...He even got me up on stage and let me play a song on his bass in front of the crowd...hehehe..And I&#180;m left-handed..So imagine...heheh.Funny concert that was.

Protest the Hero who I saw last Sunday were really amazing down to earth dudes as well.

Metallica were pretty nice, really cool guys.

Machine Head as well.

To be honest I don&#180;t remeber any bad experience...But it must be really bad when that happens...


----------



## darkhelmet

Emperoff said:


> HHhm... That happened to me when I went to a Killswitch Engage show. I remember how Howard jones went away to the bus pretending he was talking with his cellphone, like if he was Maddonna, or something. We were around 20 people on the exit, and just wanted an autograph or a pic, but he fled. Then he came up for signing with the biggest expression of discomformity in his face, like someone pushed him to do it. And he appeared in all the pics with "I hate this, please go away idiot" face, and even he signed "Jerk!" to one of the guys. Imagine the face of the guy, when he was told that "Jerk" was an insult...
> 
> The rest of the guys of the band were nice as hell, specially Joel, though



Boourns 

I saw KSE here in Edmonton, and before hand my friend and I were wandering the mall killing time and Adam was coming back from Second Cup with coffee and we chatted for a couple minutes before letting him go on his way. Really nice guy. Very well dressed...and then he puts on daisy dukes and blow up sex doll and jumps around on stage lol.



RiffRaff said:


> I met Unearth on Saturday. They are all extremely nice people
> Ken is quite random telling me that "their pickups were dipped in honey"  when I asked what amps they recorded The March through (Framus Cobras by the way).
> Buz was awesome. I told him that I found out about Unearth through this forum which he thinks is cool and that he "occasionally lurks here"
> Trevor was really cool and talked the most, but you could tell he was really tired from the show but still took the time out to chat with fans
> 
> Great bunch of lads



I've never met them, but at the last show I saw them at, Ken grabbed my hand and made me 'play' part of the intro to Only the People. By play I mean moved my hand in the general motions of the part, but since we were facing each other (I'm in the crowd 4 feet below him). It was a wicked show.


----------



## robotsatemygma

vampiregenocide said:


> Is Dez alright? I've heard he can be a bit rude, and I was hoping that wasn't true because I think hes an epic guy.



Dez was by far the nicest person I met in Devildriver, and the most outgoing by making you feel comfortable. We joked around about being Italian.  I heard he can be a prick, but like everyone they have good days and bad days.


----------



## Rick

Yeah, Buz "occasionally lurks" and shows off his gorgeous guitars that we can only dream of.


----------



## King213

way more good experiences than bad, for me.

Hung out in Incubus' after show party (my friend is Brandon Boyd's cousin) they were all super cool, like, your neighbor.

More death metal bands than I can count.


----------



## metaljohn

xavierofbodom said:


> My sound company ran sound for the summer slaughter two years ago, most of the bands were cool, but the guys from Ion Dissonance were really hard to work with . Other than that, Necrophagist, The Faceless, Cephalic Carnage and others were awesome and funny guys..



Really?

I found the guys in Ion Dissonance (especially thier singer) to be exceptionally nice dudes.

The dudes in Molotov Solution are all real nice guys, they even remember me from other times they have toured through my town. But then again, I've seen them everytime theyv'e been here for the past 4 years haha.


----------



## disk2

In the mid 90's my roommate did promos for bands comming thru memphis and would 
get backstage passes for us in return, nearly all the bands I met were cool except for
Bad Brains. I think it was a race thing, it sucked. So we and one of the opening bands
slipped it to their dressing room while they were playing and stole their beer 

On the White Zombie/Fliter tour here in memphis we were told after the show no back
stage passes were being honored, which sucked. He was alot more upset about that 
than I was, though.

I met Chick Corea when I worked at Subway, I made an idiot out of myself but he was 
the coolest big name guy I've ever met, very humble. Made him a sandwich


----------



## Muttley

JohnnyCNote said:


> My brother and a friend of his once met Yngwie, who was an asshole to them, acting like he was too good to do autographs.



Yngwie gets a bad rep, but a mate of mine has a great story from meeting him (pasted from another forum he wrote it on):



> Alright, you asked for it! I posted this on a music forum donkeys ago, so I've just cut and pasted it.
> 
> It was December 3rd, 1996, and a cold, snowy night in Newcastle-Upon-Tyne, England. Yngwie was playing a guitar clinic there to a small, but sold out (around 250) audience. There was much excitement in the air, and many a discussion between the Yngwie fans and guitar fans, and an air of expectation. Well, we all went into the venue and sat down in front of the small and makeshift stage, and a few minutes later Yngwie came walking in, to much applause. He sat and introduced himself, and everyone was quiet.
> 
> Well, for the next hour Yngwie played a bewildering array of new and classic material, pausing between each piece to answer questions from the audience, and then taking general questions at the end. It got to the point where the same one person kept asking odd questions, so Yngwie said "Well, I'll be at the bar if anyone wants to ask more questions", so we all adjourned.
> 
> Yngwie proceeded to sign autographs for everyone, with no refusals, no matter how many items any individuals may have had to be signed. As it happened, I was the last in line for autographs. I had some rare Japanese items with me, and Yngwie took great pleasure in reading through the liner notes and photo booklets. I had a chat with him about various things from in there, and he was impressed at my knowledge of all things Malmsteen, so he asked my name and signed it on my "Magnum Opus" photo booklet. Then he asked "Am I finished?" as I went to shake his hand, so I pulled him to his feet and he got himself a beer.
> 
> For the next two hours he stood with his beer inside a circle of people, myself included, all asking him questions about certain things, including people who were deliberately trying to provoke an extreme reaction by asking him about bands you just KNOW he wouldn't like (Pearl Jam for instance....he said he thought Eddie Vedder sounded like a sheep, and proceeded to do a very funny impression...also the Spice Girls, but they were a Britain-only thing at the time so he hadn't heard of them). One girl was all over him. She was a nice looking girl with a nose ring. Yngwie said, "You're a very pretty girl, but you need to take that shit out of your face." Even she laughed at that.
> 
> Anyway, the time soon swung around to 11pm, throwing out time in most bars in England, including this one. Yngwie came up to me (I was wearing a Fan Club T-shirt), and said "Hey, Malmsteen's Militia man, you wanna come back to the hotel and hang out?". Well, of course I was stunned but of course I said yes! So Yngwie, his guitar tech and manager got in one taxi, and I (along with three other lads who had been invited) got in another taxi, and we were off to the Vermont Hotel in Newcastle.
> 
> Well, when we got there, Yngwie and his crew disappeared upstairs, leaving us thinking that this was the end of the road, but no, a few minutes later he came back, went to the barman and said "You see these guys that came in with me? Put all their drinks on my bill.". A very nice gesture, I thought. We hung around in the bar for an hour or so. Strangely, Loaded magazine were there with Jo Guest and Kathy Lloyd! The girls wanted to know who this bloke was, so I explained it to them, and they seemed none the wiser! Quite nice girls though, liked their beer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Loaded blokes were mortal, falling around with their bottles of champagne going "Want some beer mate?". Tits.
> 
> Eventually Yngwie said "I've got a demo of my Concerto in my room, do you guys wanna come and listen?". I was absolutely amazed. Not only was I hanging out with my idol, but this was the kind of thing you don't even dream of. So off we went to Yngwie's room.
> 
> We got there, and immediately Yngwie phoned room service and ordered us all several bottles of beer and sandwiches, another nice gesture. Listening to the demo of his Concerto was one of the highpoints of my life, it was truly amazing, and Yngwie was very grateful for our praise and feedback. He made us promise not to reveal the title (back then it was just called "Millennium") and I stuck to my word! After that, we listened to music, got to hold and even play around with his guitar, and just generally have a laugh like lads out drinking do. At one point I was doing this funny little thing I do, it's hard to explain but I can play tunes by making squeaky noises with my mouth. It sounds silly, and has to be seen to be believed. Well, Yngwie asked "What the hell was that?", so I told him and said I could "play" anything. He asked me to play "Black Star", and I did, and he fell off the back of his chair laughing!! It was a funny but cool moment, and more tunes followed. Yngwie really was just like one of the lads for most of the night, drinking beer, having a laugh and being silly. In fact, we were performing Monty Python sketches on and off throughout the night! Perhaps not what you'd expect of a musician, but definitely what you'd do with a drunk bunch of lads! The other lads were telling him he should go and find the Page 3 girls' room (s) but he kept saying "No man, I love my wife". I don't know why I was surprised by that, but I suppose he'd had enough of that scene when he was younger.
> 
> Of course, the night had to come to an end, but it was our decision to leave, knowing Yngwie had to be elsewhere the next day, so at 5:30am we said our goodbyes and thanks and left (he'd never once asked us to leave), after a marvellous, memorable night. I got home as my dad was going out to work which was funny. I was supposed to be at work that day but I wrote a note for my mam to phone in. When I got up later on I couldn't even read it!
> 
> 
> 
> The coolest part was that when I met him again in 1998, he remembered me because of my silly party piece, and had me go on the tour bus to "perform" in front of the whole band! Very bizarre, but a good laugh. My mate and I spent an hour and a half on the tour bus, and again Yngwie was reluctant to let us leave. Great stuff!
> 
> Anyway, on both occasions he was great fun to hang around with, and not arrogant at all. Outspoken and honest, certainly, but a good laugh.
> 
> Now I sound like a right fanboy!


Sounds like a pretty cool guy to me. 

Luckily I've only had good experiences with people like Lemmy (lovely bloke), and the Sepultura guys (on the Arise tour) who were also genuinely nice people.

Another mate of mine's old band supported Oasis though (before Oasis got signed) and he said they were the biggest bunch of arrogant, unpleasant cunts he'd ever met. Did the whole "You can't move our kit, you'll have to set up in front" which left them about 10cm of stage to use, and told them to "Get the fuck out of our dressing room!" when they went to say hello before the gig.

Muttley


----------



## hufschmid

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Muttley

hufschmid said:


> Welcome to the forum



Thank you. Although I feel a bit of a sham as I don't have a 7... yet.


----------



## hufschmid

Muttley said:


> Thank you. Although I feel a bit of a sham as I don't have a 7... yet.





You can start to tune your Guitar like a 7 

Try B E A D G B


----------



## MTech

SplinteredDave said:


> Thats partly why Im still such a huge Dimebag fan, everyone I know who's met him always says how he was such a genuinely nice guy



I'll add to that, him and Vinnie are always the guys to light up a room.
Phil is hit or miss depending on his mood that day.

I don't get it with some bands though.. Powerman5000 was decently popular but certainly not huge in what 2000? A local band here played with them a couple months ago and when spider from the band came into the building for load in they made the opening bands move to a different room and nobody was allowed to look directly at him they were told.


----------



## Rick

What?


----------



## JBroll

I can't tell who benefited more from that arrangement.

Jeff


----------



## MTech

Rick said:


> What?



That was my thoughts exactly. 

It was an out of state show and I usually go to their shows around here and help out since they're friends of mine. They called me right after it happened because it was possibly the most dick thing they've ever witnessed.



JBroll said:


> I can't tell who benefited more from that arrangement.
> 
> Jeff



Never thought of it that way.....


----------



## Konfyouzd

i've only met decapitated, vital remains and passafire... they were all really cool. i guess i just got lucky.


----------



## petereanima

did you play with them?

my original post (damn, i cant believe this thread is still up ) was more i the lines like "almost every band is cool when you meet them at a show, but there are some serious diva-assholes when its up to WORK with them".

for example i never met a band being assholes when i was just as a visitor at a show - but we played with shitlaods of (more or less) famous bands, and while most of them are cool mostly - it happens there and then that a band i really liked before (and we all were amazed in advance, like "OMG, we will play with XXXXX XXXXX!!!11") turns out to be a bunch of complete assholes/divas/... - its tough, esp. when it was one of the favourite bands.


----------



## sol niger 333

We opened up for Meshuggah and they were sweet dudes. Had a big jar of shrooms. Took them all. Had some good talks. All in complete crazy land. Jens was green and not looking too well and their bassist was in the spa with some rugged looking strippers. On the other side of things we played with Slipknot and they didn't seem to want to hang much. All running around on their cellphones and shit. They were all really courteous to us though. Rob Flynn was totally rad and a real friendly guy. My guitarist grilled him on his rig for 20 minutes with no objections/brush offs or arrogance. Total sweet dude. Killswitch Engage treated us really well also at a show we did with them.. All in all no major heroes have disappointed me by being assholes except Phil Anselmo when they toured Reinventing in 2001, he started going on a rascist rant and sang like a moron while Dime just kept shaking his head in disgust and embarrassment. Such a shame


----------



## Ketzer

I think even Phil Anselmo thinks Phil Anselmo is a jerk.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

the Ion Dissonance guys were the coolest band we've played with. their bass player is insane, he kept grabbing my forehead and shouting things in my face


----------



## Shaman

JoePayne said:


> I can understand both sides of the situation. Being away from your family and loved ones can be hard sometimes on touring musicians and sometimes you may even catch them/us on a bad day. I have been guilty of being a hermit after shows when I'm having a shitty day and unintentionally blowing off fans or local bands who just want to chill and maybe have a beer. Some musicians are just jackasses though. I've played with a few and no I won't mention any names. haha!



I remember you being very cool when you were playing with Nile on the Annihilation.. tour here in Finland.

I chatted with you for a while when you were hanging by the merch stand before the show, you managed to sell me the special ed. Annihilation box.

I didn't even know that you were actually playing with Nile, so I was a bit suprized seeing you on stage pounding the s*** out of the bass 

I guess I have been one of the lucky ones as well, since I have never had any bad experiences when it comes to players/etc.


----------



## MTech

Ketzer said:


> I think even Phil Anselmo thinks Phil Anselmo is a jerk.



Phil can actually be extremely nice it's just hit or miss on his mood. Usually when he's not in the best one you never see him cause he "vanishes" so to speak.


----------



## auxioluck

Scar Symmetry said:


> the Ion Dissonance guys were the coolest band we've played with. their bass player is insane, he kept grabbing my forehead and shouting things in my face



 Yeah that guy is nuts!!

I was talking with the sound guy for them, and he was telling me a story about how the bass player found out his cat pissed on one of his bass cases. The bassist grabbed the cat by the neck, took him to the sink, and held him over the sink with the faucet running, staring the cat in the face the entire time with this menacing look on his face. 

He was a cool dude though. All the guys from Ion are awesome dudes.


----------



## sol niger 333

Scar Symmetry said:


> the Ion Dissonance guys were the coolest band we've played with. their bass player is insane, he kept grabbing my forehead and shouting things in my face




I committed a lol at this. I can imagine him being an awesome nutter like that.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

auxioluck said:


> Yeah that guy is nuts!!
> 
> I was talking with the sound guy for them, and he was telling me a story about how the bass player found out his cat pissed on one of his bass cases. The bassist grabbed the cat by the neck, took him to the sink, and held him over the sink with the faucet running, staring the cat in the face the entire time with this menacing look on his face.
> 
> He was a cool dude though. All the guys from Ion are awesome dudes.



That is fucking


----------



## backyardburial

We played with Napalm Death in Wellington, and because I knew the promoter I asked how they were getting to the next show, turns out they were flying, and because Barney wanted to drive and see some of the country) I was offered his ticket if I paid the 30 buck transfer fee...so met them in town and went to the airport, where I found out I couldn't do the transfer thing. Then the guitarist and drummer came up and said "just say you're Mark Greenway". (Barney, vocalist). So I did and even tho I had no ID they let me fly...and it was Sept. 11 2007! Anyway those guys were cool, Shane Embury (who I had been a big fan of since I was about 15) Couldn't be fucked talking to me, even tho I was stuck at an airport with him for 3 hours, but his job is bass not media liason or whatever so Im not too worried, certainly wouldn't hold it against ND


----------



## Cadavuh

Michael Keene has been a condescending douche both times ive talked to him


----------



## Hollowman

I haven't toured nor have I gigged but I and some of my friends met some really cool people.

Kerry King: He was super cool met him at a Guitar Abuse Clinic he didn't have any attitude and seemed even Happy to be in Delaware.

Michael Angelo:He was cool to the point of being annoying but in a good way.

Dean Zelinsky: founder of Dean Guitars very very nice guy bought a Dean after I met him.

Wrathchild America: played under the alias of Kiddie Porn I think met them in a little metal club in Seaford DE they were really cool.we got really really drunk.

Gwar 1st gen: met them they played under an alias don't remember what though long time ago. Honestly didn't have any Idea who in the hell they were until they started playing stuff from Scumdogs


I know this isn't me but this ones cool.

Dime: My friend Charlie met Dime 1 week before he was killed in Philly at a Hatebreed show Dime was hanging out and Charlie ran into him coming aroud the corner of the building after the show he got to talk to Dime for like an hour but told Dime he didn't have anything for him to sign but he wished he could have his autograph so Dime told him he could have his"Lucky Pick" which is still to this day hung up in a frame in his house.


----------



## scottro202

Hollowman666 said:


> I know this isn't me but this ones cool.
> 
> Dime: My friend Charlie met Dime 1 week before he was killed in Philly at a Hatebreed show Dime was hanging out and Charlie ran into him coming aroud the corner of the building after the show he got to talk to Dime for like an hour but told Dime he didn't have anything for him to sign but he wished he could have his autograph so Dime told him he could have his"Lucky Pick" which is still to this day hung up in a frame in his house.



 

That's cool as hell dude


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Hollowman666 said:


> I know this isn't me but this ones cool.
> 
> Dime: My friend Charlie met Dime 1 week before he was killed in Philly at a Hatebreed show Dime was hanging out and Charlie ran into him coming aroud the corner of the building after the show he got to talk to Dime for like an hour but told Dime he didn't have anything for him to sign but he wished he could have his autograph so Dime told him he could have his"Lucky Pick" which is still to this day hung up in a frame in his house.



Yeah... maybe Dime should've held on to that lucky pick


----------



## Tukaar

I met Bob Fouts from The Gates of Slumber (He works at a Guitar Center here) and shot the shit with him for upwards 3 hours the day I met him about Sleep, tours, and the doom genre as a whole. Then I told him I had a doom band. Long story short, we recorded our first demo in his basement studio. Greatest experience of my life.


----------



## Hollowman

Scar Symmetry said:


> Yeah... maybe Dime should've held on to that lucky pick



we used to pick on him and tell him "you killed Dime!"


----------



## Rick

I've met lots of musicians (metal, mostly). The only one I didn't like was Jaxon from hed (PE). He decided he was too important to come out of the bus and talk to fans.


----------



## 777timesgod

Cannibal corpse's Alex Webster must be the nicest guy in metal. We were waiting (10 people or so) in the freezing Glagow cold after their gig in front of the bus. When he realized there were people downstairs he came down and signed autographs took pictures, answered all questions and after almost 30 minutes went back inside (not before asking if anyone needed anything else) and convinced the rest to come out so we could meet them. Pat O'Brien who is the guitarist i admire the most was ok i guess, we all know that he is a funny character and a bit moody but he was not rude despite being cold and hungry.

Belphegor were cool, Helmuth especially. And Dying Fetus, the drummer is cool and never shuts up. 

The worst for me were Sepultura and my former favourite guitarist Andreas Kisser, primadonna and a bad guitar player nowadays. Sloppy and bored.


----------



## etiam

Helmuth is a kinda twisted dude. I can't say I've been on the 'played with' side of things, but I've definitely been on the journalist side, which puts you in a different light than "just" a fan at a show. Most folks have been tremendously accommodating, even when waylaid in the most inopportune ways. 

Perhaps the most unexpected was Lord Worm of Cryptopsy. We spent nearly an hour in interview on the 'Once Was Not' tour talking about his aspirations as a metal performer, what it means to be a metal performer, what flavour of sherbet he would like to be, if he could choose, and why making people uncomfortable is so rewarding. 

/thread hijack.


----------



## cob

You know who is awesome to meet? Brandon Small. He's a class act all the way, he reminds me of Petrucci when he does the signings and the pictures, always has a smile, shakes every hand. He signed my guitar AND a wendy's coupon book for my buddy who could only make it to the show and not the signing. He always had an insightful question about everyone's guitar who brought one, we talked about tunings and the piezo system and how much the amp tone might affect your pickup choice(since he recently made the switch to Marshal). Great guy.

Petrucci is great, Kirk Hammett is pretty cool but I think he's tired of meeting people haha. I met 3 inches of blood and lordi at ozzfest before. Pretty cool too.

It's hit n miss, a lot of it is, as previously stated, not in the individual but in the circumstance. We did a little bit of touring and opened for Amon Amarth a couple times, Johann Hegg was always fun but some of the other guys... they've been playin shows non stop and they don't really do much besides play, not a lot of contact on stage like the vocalist has. Sometimes they'd be cranky and other times they would ask us to toast a chalice of mead with them.

That's my ramble.

Alexi Laiho and Mark Morton are cool too. I wanna meet so many fuckin guys though. Not even close.


----------



## petereanima

777timesgod said:


> And Dying Fetus, the drummer is cool and never shuts up.



haha, interesting...thats the guy i refered to in my thread-starting post here. 

greatest douchebag i've ever met.


----------



## Sang-Drax

777timesgod said:


> The worst for me were Sepultura and my former favourite guitarist Andreas Kisser, primadonna and a bad guitar player nowadays. Sloppy and bored.



I'm so proud to know that the only big brazilian metal band is a bunch of douchbags! So much for the reputation of being a nice and warm people *sigh*

Derrick did seem like a nice guy when I met him some time ago, though.


----------



## dirkrob

I have had the pleasure of meeting and or hung out with a lot of bands.....Hellyeah, 36 Crazyfists, Killswitch, Mushroomhead, Darkest Hour, Vail of Maya, Bleeding Through, Walls of Jerico, All that Remains drummer, Lamb of God, Threat Signal, Weedeater, Buckethead, ASG, The Human Abstact, etc.etc.etc. and many more.......
I can understand musicians getting tired of people and the road, but they need to realize that if they turn away and/or act arseholish, they are just screwing themselves (ie sales). Nowadays, I dont try and go out of my way to meet any bands at all. You are better off not knowing!! I have had met some beechz and some good people, but screw it. Believe me I am not putting anybody on a pedestal. I dont care who they are!! I just want hear them jam!!
Funny thing is sometimes I get so wasted at a show that I am the arsehole!!!!


----------



## 777timesgod

petereanima said:


> haha, interesting...thats the guy i refered to in my thread-starting post here.
> 
> greatest douchebag i've ever met.



Too much sugar!


----------



## Samer

neon_black88 said:


> Chris Broderick stood out with us in a hallway and talked to us for about 20 minutes after a Nevermore show about pretty much nothing because we were kind of lost for words, he actually kept the conversation going and never tryed to get away even in the most awkward moments, it was fucking awsome. We got photos, hugs, and he tryed to help us find Jeff Loomis but we never did un-fortunatly. Seriously the nicest musician I've met.
> 
> It seemed like he was almost as exited to see us as we were to see him
> 
> I can defenetly reccomending having a chat with him if you get the chance!



Yes for sure +1 to this, i remember during the Iced Earth / Inflames / Jag Panzer show Chris Broderick stood in the audience for Iced Earth and i started talking to him (i was like 16/17 at the time) and we ended up talking for about an hour; he was such a nice guy.


----------



## Triple-J

Zepp88 said:


> I bet King Buzzo is an awesome dude
> 
> Anybody met him?



Waaaay back in 98/99 The Melvins toured the UK and played a set with one support band cause the other dropped out so to give decent value for money they played a super long set and divided it by having two 15/20 min breaks where they left the stage empty and headed off into the audience.

The entire band hung out during the breaks (except the bassist cause being bassist for the Melvins is like being the drummer for Spinal Tap) and talked about gear, records and everything else in between, Dale was tired as fuck but Buzz was really cool and a very sharp witty guy he does have an incredibly dry sarcastic sense of humour though which I imagine rubs a lot of people up the wrong way or just goes over their heads completely. 

Meeting the Melvins was cool but my number one expierience was going to see Pulse Ultra and Taproot as I'd just picked up Pulse Ultra album while I was on holiday in New York cause at the time it hadn't been released in the UK so I was psyched about the show. 
After the gig ended I bumped into Dominic Ciffareli and I spent a good 3 hours just talking about music and gear, politics, Dream Theater (the guy is a HUGE DT fan and listens to Awake everyday!) and jamming with Darron Malakian he's got such an enthusiasm for ALL forms of music it's almost infectious and he's really inspiring to be around and after meeting him I checked out DT which up until then was something I would never have done.


----------



## McKay

Bands I've played with -

Evile - Nice guys. Drummer is a dude.

Gama Bomb - Total douchebags, went so far as to belittle my old band on stage after they followed our set. 'Now it's time for some real Thrash'. Nearly caused a fight. Their bassist however is one of the coolest guys I've played with.

Blaze Bailey - I couldn't make that gig but he's apparently an asshole.

Every other band I've played with have been very cool, friendly and fun.

Bands I've seen & met:

The Boy Will Drown - Spoke to their guitarist for a good while about gear and guitars outside a venue, despite looking tired and grouchy he went over his gear - Fender Telecaster (all singlecoils) into Orange Head w/ no overdrive! Insane!

Whitechapel are fucking great guys and really good with the fans.

Sanctity are really nice guys, spoke to them for the duration of Trivium's set when they played here.


----------



## helly

KMFDM, I caught KMFDM-lite minus Raymond and they were all super nice, had like a 40 minute conversation with Sascha K. about aviators and our favorite cigarette brands. The whole band signed my broken pair of Ray Bans as well, which is the only time I've ever asked for an autograph. Favorite band ever, so happy they're all so legit.

Periphery, obviously Misha's cool on the internet, but also in person. I caught them at Thrash and Burn and bumped into Misha at their merch stand, and we ended up talking for a few minutes about Matthias Eklundh and just bullshitting, and I was also rather surprised as he was one of the few musicians who I just said hi to (as opposed to just hanging out) that went out of his way to ask my name and stuff. Super nice dude. I didn't meet any of the others except Chris who was also super chill when I said hi to him and congratulated him on a great set.

Despised Icon, amazing dudes. Way too damn nice.

Vital Remains, shitheads, all of 'em, sadly. Gotta second what was said about having to work with a band as a supporting band.

Machine Head, nicest dudes, especially Rob Flynn who was one of my idols at the time, got shitty drunk with him after a show. Super chill.

Suicide Silence, amazingly nice dudes, talked to Mitch for a bit after a show.

Whitechapel, Alex being active as he is here pretty much says everything, but they're all ridiculously nice dudes.

Emmure, Frankie's a nice dude as long as there's no women around, really.

Most smaller but big in the underground bands I've had the pleasure to see and play with have been amazing.

Liferuiner, their vocalist fingerbanged a broad at a friend's party. Hilarious dudes, none of whom are straightedge.

American Me, And Hell Followed With, Oceano, Veil of Maya, all super chill, most of whom come out and hang out when they can with most of the kids out here.


----------



## blackseeds

hey guys
the nicest guys i met are the guys from Atheist, Obscura and Dying Fetus
I talked to Hannes Grossmann and Christian Muenzer for about 30 min. and they were very open and funny, even if they were fucking tired. Atheists singer is also a great guy and the guys from Dying Fetus are nice too


----------



## blackseeds

ah yeah, i forgot about the singer of obscura, Stephen Kummerer.
He's such a great guy. He even knew my name when i saw them live the second time, and the first time was 6 months ago


----------



## swayman

I know what you mean, but from my experience assholes are everywhere. I wouldn't really say that there's a higher rate of jerks in bands.

My old band has supported 4 international acts, 2 of which were awesome people, 1 of which were a bunch of complete wankers, the last were simply too busy to be able to do the fan thing from what I know.

What I find amazing is local bands who have never done anything walking around with overinflated egos.


----------



## Leuchty

I met the guys from Ektomorf in Germany. They were REALLY nice guys. They were nice enough to share a little greenery with me.

Also, Alexi from Bodom was awesome too. He still spoke to us straight after the show, drunk as fuck, with two hot groupies hangin off him


----------



## Leuchty

swayman said:


> What I find amazing is local bands who have never done anything walking around with overinflated egos.


 

True that. 

I could mention a few in Brisbane.


----------



## metalvince333

I met all gojira and it was one of the most awkward moments of my life cause theyre my favorite band and Jo (singer/guitar player) is pretty much my idol so I was talkin to them in english cause I was with anglophone friends and... theyre french , im francophone and we were in montreal so I was going through french/english in a super awkward way.They pretty much gave us the new they were opening for metallica before anyone knew so it was super cool.

I met mutiny within too, it was their first time in montreal and pretty much nobody knew any of the songs..exept for me so when Chris was like: THE NEXT SONG IS CALLED...OBLIVION!!!...it was a big silence and then me yelling like a motherfucker. After the show i met them at the merch table and theyre super awesome guys, they gave us stickers, stopped everything to take pictures with us and talked to us for a little bit.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

CYBERSYN said:


> True that.
> 
> I could mention a few in Brisbane.



Same here in Melbourne. I won't be name dropping. There's plenty, but I'm blessed to have plenty of local bands I can call good friends.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

CYBERSYN said:


> True that.
> 
> I could mention a few in Brisbane.



Same everywhere 

I tried to be supportive of a few local acts at the periphery show (tbh I only really liked the music of 1 and the vocals for that same one killed the majority of the songs for me) and a few of them were nice and appreciative and then others were douchebags.


----------



## Heavy Ed

Back in the day (89-97 yep I'm old! lol) There was a local club that had most of the underground metal acts of the day play their stage. The owner was cool and would give 1 -3 local bands the chance to open for the signed acts.
I was fortunate enough to play a few shows and meet most of the bands that came thru.

The only real douche I remember was Glenn Benton from Deicide. He just walked around the club being a dick to anyone that talked to him. A girl I knew asked if she could get a pic with him and just turned and ripped a huge fart, then walked away!?!

The coolest dude I met without a doubt was Pete Sandoval from Morbid Angel. He was just sittin at a table chillin listen to the bands. Nobody even knew it was him! people just walked by him. I came up and was like "Pete?" He said grab a seat and we hung out till he had to get ready to go on. After their set he was tossin sticks he came up grabbbed me and handed me a set of sticks. super cool dude!!


----------



## Jogeta

can vouch for the coolness of all of the folks in bands i like that i've met (supporting or not)


Randy from Lamb of God; saw him walking around at Download Festival. i ask him "omfg dude are you Randy from Lamb of God?!!" he pauses for a brief second and says "sometimes". i nearly died! i've never been so star-struck! got a picture with him 

Phil from All That Remains; met him at a Sounds Of The Underground in Manchester. let him know how awesome i thought his show was and got talking. i said that their bass player looks like a girl. turns out she is! conversation somehow turned to his nipple rings. he was like "nah they don't hurt at all. pull them". i was visibly wierded out and while we're all laughing he grabs them and pulls them right out. Madonna-bra style. silence for a second. everyone pissing themselves laughing. got a pic with him 

Ken from Unearth; SOTU again. called him Buzz (the only picture i saw of the band was mislabeled) and we laughed. got talking and got a pic with him 

Dallas, John and Byron from God Forbid; Hell On Earth tour in Manchester again. saw Byron and said hi. he had two girls with him, one under each arm, and took the time to shake my hand. that alone makes him legendary!
Was asking Dallas about his SC607 - bare in mind this was Constitution era tour - as he was setting up (pesky kid flex or what?). he really friendly and told us he was tuned G C G C F A D and we were in shock. we actually watched him tuning up! then we they started playing. mindblown!
after their set, John personally handed me his pick and shook my hand. must have made an impression by being so into their set and singing back all the words 

Bobby and Ravi from Job For A Cowbody; straight up cool guys who let us take pics with them and got to talking about amps and stuff 

Trevor, Bart, John, Ryan, Brian and Shannon from The Black Dahlia Murder; every time i've seen these guys they've been awesome to me! i'm pretty much a stalker because i love them so much. best time was walking into Download Festival in 2008. their van happened to be driving in and they shouted to me "hey! you're that dude! hell fucking yeaaaaah". responeded with a "fuck yeah! Brian? i love yoooooooou". my mate i was with was like.. "who the hell are they?" :')

Gunface, Greg, Brad and Guy from The Red Chord; they've been awesome dudes every time i've seen them. Gunface let me use his cabs and we all had a laugh at our old drummer because he was pretty star-struck as they are his favorite band \m/

Goonzie from Bleed From Within; just an awesome dude who took the time to talk to me.

Josh and Jamie from Sylosis (but not Alex); awesome dudes! Jamie was a right laugh! i brought some pickups from Josh a few weeks after the show \m/ however... Alex wouldn't let me play his MII. can't say i blame him but.. 

Johnny from Trigger The Bloodshed; really nice and humble guy! talked about all sorts! apparently one or two of the other guys were a bit conceited according our now ex-guitarist. 

Lynn and Steve (why do i wanna call him Sal?) from Annotations of An Autopsy; i had expected these guys to be dickheads based on what went down with them and my mates in Veils but.... surprisingly cool guys! everytime i've seen Lynn he looked baked as a cake!

last but not least

one of the dudes from Ingested; talked about Peavey 5150/6505 love for ages and ages! great dude and great band!


----------



## Nialzzz

I remember support slot for eternal lord (big in UK) / textures / misery signals. 

Eternal lord were proper douchebags. This was after they took butler back ( ex vocalist from I killed the prom queen). 

I ended up in the back corridor with stef from textures for over an hour with him showing me all his drum technique (I don't even play). I showed him their two albums (silhouettes wasn't out) on my ipod and chatted about how they influenced my band. He was so humbled and proper stoked at that. It was nice to meet him. I asked them to play one of the tracks they play less often live and they shoved it in second on their setlist. Phenomenal band, musicians making music for the love of the craft. What else could you want. 

Didn't really get time before the gig to approach the signals guys. But like many bands who refuse to meet their idols, I was kinda intimidated to say the least. Their debut "...of malice" is one of my favourite albums of all time. Anyways, after the show we bumped into kyle and brandon, we got to talking and got invited on the tourbus they were sharing with all that remains (really really really nice guys also). Just hung out and got their emails and stuff. 

That's probably one of the most amazing gigs I've ever been a part of. I love it when it's not about the money and it's totally about the love of music. 

It's like the start out and circuit bands are in it for the fun. Money doesn't tend to change hands in vast quantities and it's all about getting out there, meeting people, supporting local music, getting involved. Very few of these bands suffer the ego and pretentiousness of the guys higher up the ladder. 
It's like the mid success band are at the level where they are recognised, but aren't up enough to charge what they percieve as their bands value. That's when you get the arseholes. 
It's like the worldwide success bands who have made their millions and reached a saturation point with money and continue their career for the enjoyment and love. They do it for the love/fans/music and that's admirable. 
It's like the pioneer legends who have made their millions, set their benchmarks, played to millions of people all at once and stuff. They become sooooo pretentios and loathesome that they are once again "arseholes". 

It's merely free expression. If you make money from it or not. Love it for the music.


----------



## xiphoscesar

blackseeds said:


> hey guys
> the nicest guys i met are the guys from Atheist, Obscura and Dying Fetus
> I talked to Hannes Grossmann and Christian Muenzer for about 30 min. and they were very open and funny, even if they were fucking tired. Atheists singer is also a great guy and the guys from Dying Fetus are nice too



yea the guys from obscura were pretty cool and chill man, i asked for advice with guitar and songwriting and christian explained to me what he does 


i also saw brian(guitar) from balck dahlia murder and asked if i could take a pic, and he kinda had a real bad attitude
he was like 

"sure, whatever"
and we took the pic and didn't say anything.
It was only one week from the tour so far and they havent even played. He was baked for sure


so i skipped black dahlia's set to talk with the guys from osbcura

EDIT: i also got to meet Ron Jarzombek, i said hi to him and asked if he played a solo on osbcura's cosmogensis and he was kinda a douche, he didn't start talking until i mentioned that i wanted to take lesson from him

he probably thought "i can make cash out of this kid"


----------



## Malacoda

I've never met anyone who was openly negative or mean after a show. The worst I've seen is guys who just refused to hang around. All the people I've actually talked to were nice, and plenty of them were major musicians (Behemoth, Necrophagist, Chimaira, Cannibal Corpse, Suffocation, Origin, etc.) Actually, after seeing a band called Nekrogoblikon, I became friends with the guys and ended up hanging out with them a lot while they made their new album. 

Sorry to heard that about Jarzombek, he's one of my idols.


----------



## Rational Gaze

I'm about to embark on gigging with my band for the first time in my life. Reading this thread has me a bit relieved, though I'm sure there's nothing that can prepare me for what's ahead. If anything, this shit is an amazing read. Love hearing people's stories


----------



## MFB

xiphoscesar said:


> EDIT: i also got to meet Ron Jarzombek, i said hi to him and asked if he played a solo on osbcura's cosmogensis and he was kinda a douche, he didn't start talking until i mentioned that i wanted to take lesson from him
> 
> he probably thought "i can make cash out of this kid"



You HAD to have caught him on an off-day or something cause Ron's a very nice guy and well, I'll just leave this here :

Ron Jarzombek = The Man


----------



## DaddleCecapitation

Last month I went all the way to Sydney to watch AC/DC play, and they didn't even sign ONE autograph. What a bunch of fucking douchebags. I'm never listening to their songs again!!





...just kidding.


----------



## Evil7

when someone told me about Killswitch Engage I decided one day to look them up on youtube.. It didnt help that this was one of the first videos i found.

the guy was loud and crazy but he was obviously a fan..
Howard really wanted to push the issue .. The fan loved them.. I think Howard pussy'd out because the guy was large and looked like he was going to throwdown if howard threw a punch.. "leaning in with is fist clenched" these guys are douchbags and i dont care what their music sounds like.....


----------



## swayman

I'm pretty sure Howard would have eaten that dude like a sandwich. The dude was wasted by the look of things.

Howard obviously didn't think the he would have actually gotten up on stage, the dude did own Howard by doing this I must say.

Howard should have either hit him or just ignored him in the first place...


----------



## AliceAxe

Aside from some of the typical ego issues , the main problems i've had have been with sexist attitudes, due to my being a female playing metal. It used to be realy bad, in the early '90s nowadays not so much but it still happens. Mainly cases of other people assuming I am a groupie or girlfriend of one of the band members instead of IN the band. I've been yelled at for touching my own guitars, and even once locked out of the club right before we were due to go on because the doorman didnt believe that I was in one of the bands. Aside from that jelousy fueled harrassment from groupies and other musicians girlfriends for talking to the male musicians, and male musicians with some sort of attitude about me where they would talk to all the other musicians and be friendy with them but not me. 

My drummer witnessed a lot of it, when we first got together we would call up adverts and as soon as they found out I was a sheila they would get nasty and hang up. In one incident I couldnt take it any more , the person was so nasty and hung up on him over it, so I called this number back said nothing just played as my drummer held the phone up to my amp. They traced the call , called us back asking excitedly who the guitarist was, so I screamed into the phone "I'm the girl!" 

but I've met a lot of cool supportive people too. Mainly in recent years. It seem strange to me that often folks are still surprise by seeing a female guitarist. I mean , if a person has hands they can play an instrument. Sometimes even when they don't. And I never understood why some people have felt women don't belong in metal. After all, we are bloody and angsty atleast once a month, what can be more metal than that?


----------



## Evil7

Alice..... I could totaly picture everything you are talking about. That sounds like a fucking shitload of drama just because you are a female.
Sorry you have to deal with all that shit just to chase your dreams.


----------



## Digideus

Nicest guy Ive ever met in Metal - Gene Hoglan. I interviewed him for a radio show I did and he was the most down to earth dude you could ever meet! 

oh, and a special mention for Josh who used to play for Coheed & Cambria who hung out at a meet and greet with me at the VIP bar and helped drink it dry! 

Biggest Asshole i've ever met - Probably Phil "_Im too fucking good to talk to you_" Anselmo, back in the Pantera days. Dimebag shook my hand. Phil just looked at the lot of us like we were pieces of shit, so we all called him a fag!


----------



## xiphoscesar

Jogeta said:


> Randy from Lamb of God; saw him walking around at Download Festival. i ask him "omfg dude are you Randy from Lamb of God?!!" he pauses for a brief second and says "sometimes".


----------



## Sephiroth952

Trivium-pretty cool

Lamb Of God-Hallarious,my perants had won the meet and greet but i had to settle for the signing at a record store.They were all really cool,though randy wasn't there(apperently he had some food poisoning) they all knew my name thanks to my parents,and got wille to sign my rg's electronics cover.Oh and best line ever from the bassist,i had my dragonforce shirt on and the first thing the said was "where did you get that t-shirt from your sister" i died laughing.Chris was the nicest guy EVER he had the biggest smile and just looked glad to be there.

And to be fair during my non-metal years i met bowling for soup,a roadie was hangin out by the bus's we asked him if maybe he could get the band to come out and sign these promo cd's we got and they actually came out to do it!Really cool guys,and by the time they came out and siged me and my freinds stuff we hadn't even noticed but there was like a 50 foot line behind us.Yay for imprompto signing sessions.lol


----------



## behemoth91

probably soem of the coolest dudes in metal are the guys from behemoth and i havent met all of cannibal corpse but ive met alex and hes awesome. I went to go see behemoth for their first u.s. headliner and i got vip tickets and i found out theyre some of the coolest dudes ever, nergals one funny little fucker and seth cant stop fucking smiling, inferno seems like a douchebag with his black suit, tie and glasses but hes fucking awesome. so my mother said something to them ( as im 14 so obviously i need a ride) and she says "your all an inspiration to my son" and nergal turns around and says " oh yea, so hes a criminal now?" and i respond with "yea im burning down chruches" and we all start laughing and they keep signing my shit, and apparently orion took a liking to my mother lol. and later in the show alex webster and pat o'brien from cannibal corpse coems in, and i walk over to alex and hes fucking awesome he doesnt mind one bit hes just so fucking cool, you ask for pictures hes like "HELL YEA" hes just the shit.


----------



## avenger

behemoth91 said:


> probably soem of the coolest dudes in metal are the guys from behemoth and i havent met all of cannibal corpse but ive met alex and hes awesome. I went to go see behemoth for their first u.s. headliner and i got vip tickets and i found out theyre some of the coolest dudes ever, nergals one funny little fucker and seth cant stop fucking smiling, inferno seems like a douchebag with his black suit, tie and glasses but hes fucking awesome. so my mother said something to them ( as im 14 so obviously i need a ride) and she says "your all an inspiration to my son" and nergal turns around and says " oh yea, so hes a criminal now?" and i respond with "yea im burning down chruches" and we all start laughing and they keep signing my shit, and *apparently orion took a liking to my mother lol*. and later in the show alex webster and pat o'brien from cannibal corpse coems in, and i walk over to alex and hes fucking awesome he doesnt mind one bit hes just so fucking cool, you ask for pictures hes like "HELL YEA" hes just the shit.


 Wait what?! 

Nergal is pretty cool though, I met him after one of those summer fests all covered in gwarness and we had a good little chat.


----------



## Rick

Malacoda said:


> I've never met anyone who was openly negative or mean after a show.



Same with me.


----------



## Acatalepsy

Here's an overview of my experiences with bands signed to a major label:

Suffocation: sound. I was really pleased as they are one of my favorite bands 
Mithras: complete dicks, took ages to soundcheck and ignored all the other bands
Wodensthrone: Amazing live band and top guys.
Altar of plagues: really nice folk.
Desecration: rude.
Morbid Angel: Dave Vincent is so unpleasant it's crazy.
Incantation: Were not interested in talking to to us, took ages to soundcheck. Dissapointed as I really like this band

Thought of one more, Sunn o))) : Stephen O'Malley is a cunt.


----------



## Riffer

Most of the people I've met have been pretty cool. Misery Index were cool when we played with them. In Alcatraz 1962 hung out after the show and we helped load their trailer. Since I work at PRS I see bands/artists walking through and sometimes I'll get to meet them. The guys from Between the Buried and Me were really nice when they came through PRS. Dustie put me on the VIP list for their show that night. And all the dudes in Scale The Summit are really good guys. A Life Once Lost is one of the coolest bands I've ever met as well. The band Electric Mary was super nice. The guitar player said I had an awesome beard. Emil Werstler from Daath, Johnny Hiland, Mark Tremonti, Santana, Mike Mushok, Paul Allender, Mikael Akerfeldt and Fredrick Akesson from Opeth, Nick Catanese, Derek St. Holmes, Howard Leese, and Dweezil Zappa are all cool dudes too.


----------



## NaYoN

Roxanne Constantin from Quo Vadis is probably the coolest person I've met. Before the show, we literally talked for almost 2 hours, about all kinds of random stuff, and she gave me candy  I added her on facebook and we became friends. And one year later, when they were coming back to Turkey, she said it was unfortunate that I won't be able to attend their show now that I'm in Baltimore, and how our conversation was a memorable moment of their tour.

Same thing for every single member of Quo Vadis, all really cool people.

I got to meet Trivium, and Matt heafy was extremely nice and friendly, he even invited us to drink with him but my girlfriend was a few months too young to get into the bar. Corey was nice but it felt like he didn't want to be there. Paolo was also a really cool guy. I didn't talk too much to Nick because I thought he was just a tour fill-in (it wasn't announced that he was going to be a full-time member).

Matt and Nabil from I set my friends on fire are also really cool dudes, they looked like they actually cared about what I had to say and interested in me.

Johnny Plague, from Winds of plague, while looking like a huge douche, is as far as it gets from being a douche. He was very nice and thanked every single person on the front row after the show, shook our hands, and talked to us, answered all our questions.

Karl Sanders from Nile is a really cool guy too. Dallas, not so much.

Sean Reinert was really really nice to me and my friends who kept pestering him with weird questions, he actually sat down and talked to them for around half an hour. I tried to talk to Paul Masvidal but he just kind of brushed me off, giving short answers to my questions and just staring into the distance and then shutting up and acting uninterested. Maybe he was supremely high though.


----------



## Andromalia

Most firnedly guy I've ever chatted with is Bruce Dickinson. He even tried some French, and we ended up discussing fencing for half an hour since I had a decent level and he could have been in the british team once if not already a rock star. That was in 1992, during the Fear of the Dark tour before the Paris show.
He's the only real famous metal guy I've had a chat with and he was great, especially since he was tired and a bit bored of Maiden at the time.


----------



## elhantiri

well, i never had the chance to meet jeff hanneman!!! yeah i dare to mention his name! anyway, ive always respect him as a musician but also as a person even though i never met him but it happened that ive seen this video and it changed my whole attitude toward hanneman!!today i have no more goddamn respect to him:


----------



## stryker1800

NaYoN said:


> Karl Sanders from Nile is a really cool guy too. Dallas, not so much.



Karl Really is a nice guy, I've met him a few times. I've only heard good things about Dallas seeing as the whole band regularly goes to the guitar stores in my town and is good friends with my teacher.

I met Silenoz once and although we could tell that he was a bit annoyed that my friend insisted on interrupting him right as he sat down for dinner before the show he was genuinely nice and polite and happy to meet us. The guys from Obscura are also really cool guys met them at their first U.S show since they had to peddle their own wears, the faceless' merch guy was cool too, unfortunately didn't get to meet the band.


----------



## MorbidTravis

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1261233261&ref=profile#!/photo.php?pid=5823602&id=674160859

the singer from winds of plague is awesome. ya i smiled, relieved that the guy who looked like the biggest douche isnt a douche at all.

bulb was awesome too, he seemed overly happy.


----------



## malphas

behemoth91 said:


> probably soem of the coolest dudes in metal are the guys from behemoth


 
Plus one million to that! I met them after a show when they were touring for the Demigod album. Nergal and Orion were super nice and talked to me and my buddies for quite some time, especially about the differences between Poland and the U.S. They also were more than happy to take pictures with anyone who wanted them.


----------



## MorbidTravis

i have a theory that alot of the bands that love taking pics with fans are picture whores. i may be wrong


----------



## Ser10Vi

Textures were really awesome guys.
In my town they couldn't find where to play, and as I was going to class I saw a giant van and saw them looking at a map.
I asked if I could help and I took them to the venue, so when we were there Stef said: "Do you want to pass for free?...well, of course you want to pass for free say me your name please."
And thats how I saved 15 , Stef was doing faces during all the concert and looked at me


----------



## Sang-Drax

^ Cool story


----------



## metal_sam14

Sang-Drax said:


> ^ Cool story bro



Fixed


----------



## guitarguru777

Heres a malmsteen story for you guys .......

Its 1994, Malmsteen is touring with Dio, they are playing in NYC. Well Ritchie Blackmore is playing at a local club on Long Island that my dad knows the owner of and tips us off that "Ying Yang Ding Dang" is going to come down and jam with Ritchie.

So as Ritchie is jamming with the house band I overhear "Yang Dang" talking to the sound man telling him, "whatever you do don't say who i am". So "yang dang" gets up on stage grabs a strat from the rhythm guitar player and proceeds to smoke out a few licks. As he finishes over the PA you hear ... "ladies and gentlemen Yngwie Malmsteen" .......

So "yang dang dick stang" proceeded to take the guitar off and drop it onto the stage from shoulder level. the head stock snaps and he just walks out of the club .....

What a douche


----------



## xtrustisyoursx

I don't remember if I put this story in here. It had it's own thread, but I figure it should be in this thread. 

I work as a valet/bellman at a hotel in Nashville. One night, a cab pulls up and I go to get the door and help the passengers with their luggage. They look familiar and I start thinking about what's going on in the city that night. I realize I'm helping most of Lamb of God (including Doc Coyle who was subbing). I chatted, got some autographs, and was generally pretty happy. Then I get a call a few hours later that a package needed delivering. I go get it, check the room and guest name and realize I'm delivering some stuff to Chris Adler! I go up to his room, tell him I'm a fan. He asks if I'm coming to the show the next night with LoG, Gojira, and Metallica. I tell him that I can't afford it, though I wish I could. He says, "don't worry about it man. Write your name down and you'll have a ticket." I was super stoked! I show up to will call the next day and there were two tickets in the VIP section waiting for me. Me and a buddy watched the show from about 30 feet from the stage, and I ended up catching a pick from Kirk Hammett!


LoG = awesome dudes.


----------



## Murmel

Great to hear that Trivium aren't douches, that would break my heart 
And with EVERY video I've seen with Trivium that is backstage/documentary-ish, Matt has always seemed like a really laid back guy. I love the way he speaks, I find it really friendly and calming. And he also looks like a really nice guy. 
Except for when he growls... Then he looks like a fucking monster 

It's cool just how the way a persons tone when they speak can get you an understanding of how they are...
I love Matt  God damn them Asians.. There's something about them.


----------



## SargeantVomit

Man this thread makes me nervous about the fact that sooner or later I will probably become either infamous or famous and actually have fans nationwide. Mostly that scares me because of the following reasons.....

1)I'm a sloppy drunk.
2)I'm a complete asshole to a lot of people.
3)I like to bang chicks.
4)I'm a complete asshole to a lot of people.

Now I don't think I'll ever be some kind of conceited douche, and I'll always want to take pictures and give everyone an autograph, but I constantly dream about the day I can fart on Beyonce at the grammy's and be a general shit disturber. Probably grab EVERY female fans tits that I can and write really offensive quotes on autographs like "Sorry to hear that you're gay" or "to my fattest fan".


----------



## richcastle66

I met Trivium before Travis left. They were all amazingly cool. Matt told me that Gibson was gonna make 7 string explorers before Gibson even released the news.


----------



## B36arin

I worked with backline at a festival last summer where The Haunted were playing, so I got to meet them and talked to them a few times during the festival. They were all really cool and down-to-earth guys. Jensen ended up inviting me to come see them in Gothenburg so I got on the guest list. When I saw them in Karlstad two weeks ago I met Anders and had a chat with him, he remembered me from last summer and we talked back and forth for a while. Awesome band and awesome guys.


----------



## AChRush1349

neon_black88 said:


> Chris Broderick stood out with us in a hallway and talked to us for about 20 minutes after a Nevermore show about pretty much nothing because we were kind of lost for words, he actually kept the conversation going and never tryed to get away even in the most awkward moments, it was fucking awsome. We got photos, hugs, and he tryed to help us find Jeff Loomis but we never did un-fortunatly. Seriously the nicest musician I've met.
> 
> It seemed like he was almost as exited to see us as we were to see him
> 
> I can defenetly reccomending having a chat with him if you get the chance!



Nicest. Guy. Ever. Met him with Megadeth...and Dave was the BIGGEST asshole ever. Chris was the nicest dude ever.


----------



## Ricky_Gallows

Danzig...prettttty douchey.


----------



## Anthony

Chris Storey and Chris Broderick are the nicest fucking dudes on the planet.


----------



## serazac25

So 2 years ago I went to Megadeth in my city, Monterrey, NL, Mexico. And when i was waiting in line I made new friends and all, and some how the knew that the band was going to the hotel or something, and they went chasing them, they got a cab and strated following , them, one of them came back with the ticket signed by sir Chris Broderick , when he asked for his autograph , Chris was about to sign the part they cut from the ticket, and my friend said, "not that part" and Broderick was all like "Oh, getting demanding"  and then my friend was all like, "No no, its just that they tear that part of the ticket" 

and when they asked for megadaves autograph he said "No now!" even though they were euphoric since they met Dave Mustaine in person and they are pretty big fans.

At that time i was the only one who knew about mister Chris Broderick being the new Lead . I was shocked when I was watching this Ibanez catalog, and Chris whas there, and under his name was, Megadeth, and I was like D: awesom, finnaly a guitar player who can pickup where Marty left,


----------



## ittoa666

Bill from Decrepit Birth is pretty cool. I didn't know who he was when I met him, sadly.

Gunface is cool. Terrance Hobbs is cool. 

But I have to say that the coolest person I've met was Jason from chiodos. My band played with his other band (King), and we talked about his gear onstage after the show. I couldn't believe how friendly he was. He was probably pretty happy to be away from all the stupid little girls that love his other band. We also got to hang out with the other guys, and they were all cool.


----------



## goat violator

NaYoN said:


> Karl Sanders from Nile is a really cool guy too. Dallas, not so much.



My Mate was on the plane with Nile a couple of days ago and chatted to both Karl and Dallas for a while and said Dallas was a great bloke, if not slightly "out there".
However my mate is a non metalhead and works in finance!! The only reason he knew it was Nile was due to the fact they had roadcases and he knew I had been at their gig the night before and they were flying to the next city (as was I) that day, and the bastard rang me up to confirm. I was unfortunately on the following flight!


----------



## ridner

only dude I've met that was a total ass was Shagrath from Dimmu Borgir.


----------



## ZXIIIT

Fucking cool people I have met,

Dino Cazarez
Joe Payne
Tim Yeung
Galder
Joe Satriani (he asked me stuff instead of me asking him stuff)
John 5
Gaahl (his shoulder bumped into mine at a show they were headlining)

Jerks,
Kerry King (both times)
Wednesday 13 (my band opened up for them, singer was a mega douche, so our singer threw fake blood on him during their set causing a huge chaos scene)


----------



## Thep

I've met alot of people, and in my experience the only dick was Steve Ashiem from Deicide.


----------



## CodyMTS

I've met dudes from Between The Buried and me, Black Dahlia Murder, and been around the Unearth dudes at shows where my band has supported

To be honest; I dont personally take any offence if someones being a 'dick' or not just because their in a band, you never know what caused someones mood on a given day. However the three bands I mentioned were all really nice dudes

And the thing about Howard; that is the most piss poor display of cowardice I have ever seen. I guarantee he would not have done that if there wasnt a crowd there/security/roadies/bandmates etc.
On a similar note, some douchebag succsefully pulled Trevor from TBDM's pants down mid song, and all he responded with was a quick punch to the head with a mic, and a push back into the crowd, no further mention was made. Perfect response IMO. Shit happens at shows, it only escalates if the band pays attention to it and throws a tantrum and goes "Look at me, I have a mic"


----------



## Meldville

I can't remember if I already posted stuff here, but who cares? 

My old death metal band opened for Misery Index a year or two ago, and those dudes were some of the coolest, most down-to-earth people I've ever met. Sparky, Jason and I sat around and shot the shit before the show, and everyone went to the local 24/7 diner and ate/hung out until crazy fucking late (well, early, I guess).

My new band opened for Dark Castle, Black Tusk, and Zoroaster a couple of days ago. Stevie and Rob from DC are AWESOME, very laid back, very funny. The Black Tusk dudes didn't really hang out, but the guys from Zoroaster did, and much booze was consumed together.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Meldville said:


> I can't remember if I already posted stuff here, but who cares?
> 
> My old death metal band opened for Misery Index a year or two ago, and those dudes were some of the coolest, most down-to-earth people I've ever met. Sparky, Jason and I sat around and shot the shit before the show, and everyone went to the local 24/7 diner and ate/hung out until crazy fucking late (well, early, I guess).
> 
> My new band opened for Dark Castle, Black Tusk, and Zoroaster a couple of days ago. Stevie and Rob from DC are AWESOME, very laid back, very funny. The Black Tusk dudes didn't really hang out, but the guys from Zoroaster did, and much booze was consumed together.



Cool man, I like bands like that. I'm not totally in to Misery Index as a band but they sound like dudes you could chill out with, chat with, drink with....and CONSUME MASS QUANTITIES:


----------



## jymellis

i have met and partied with alot of people. everyone was super cool, but. as marilyn manson got more and more trendy brian got more and more douchey  even when i stayed at nine inch nails hotel room in dayton back in 94 trent was cool. he went to bed about 10 minutes after i got there, but greeted me, talked for 5 minutes and politely excused himself to his own room for the night. i stayed up all night on shrooms talking to their then guitarist richard patrick about his up coming band filter lol.


----------



## cycloptopus

jymellis said:


> i have met and partied with alot of people. everyone was super cool, but. as marilyn manson got more and more trendy brian got more and more douchey  even when i stayed at nine inch nails hotel room in dayton back in 94 trent was cool. he went to bed about 10 minutes after i got there, but greeted me, talked for 5 minutes and politely excused himself to his own room for the night. i stayed up all night on shrooms talking to their then guitarist richard patrick about his up coming band filter lol.


 Dude, how cool was that! Love filter!


----------



## jymellis

cycloptopus said:


> Dude, how cool was that! Love filter!


the cool part was he supplied me with the shrooms, and said most of the cd was recorded on shrooms or acid lol. he was like , we even recoded songs on each others answering machines while im on tour (these would later be known as the "dictaphone tracks". you can hear the beginnings of them on song "white like that".


----------



## CrushingAnvil

jymellis said:


> the cool part was he supplied me with the shrooms, and said most of the cd was recorded on shrooms or acid lol. he was like , we even recoded songs on each others answering machines while im on tour (these would later be known as the "dictaphone tracks". you can hear the beginnings of them on song "white like that".



Not a NIN fan, at all....but that's fucking awesome


----------

